#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Höhere Krankenkassenbeiträge für Risikogruppen? >

## Rosarot

Schööönen guten Morgen ins Ründchen, 
gerade eben ist mir beim Thread "rauchen" wieder ein interessantes Thema eingefallen, bei dem ich auch zwiegespalten bin. 
Es geht darum, Risikogruppen wie Raucher, Extremsportler, stark Übergewichtige usw., die in der Regel gegenüber den "normalen Menschen" (was immer das bedeuten mag) wesentlich höhere Kosten verursachen, stärker bei den Krankenkassenbeiträgen zur Kasse zu bitten. 
Sofern dies überhaupt praktisch umzusetzen wäre ... Aber, lassen wir das mal bei dieser Diskussion dahingestellt. 
Es ginge jetzt nur mal um eure Meinung:  
Darf ein Mensch ein Sozial-System offenen Auges mehr belasten, ohne einen höheren Einsatz zu bringen? Kann er erwarten, dass die anderen mitlöhnen, wenn er durch ein eigentlich vermeidbares Risiko, mehr Kosten verursacht? Und sei es nur dadurch, dass er verstärkt Vorsorgeuntersuchungen in Anspruch nimmt ... 
Keine leichte Frage. 
Ich habe mal folgendes erlebt. Ein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege meinte ständig irgendwelche Berge bzw. Wände "hochclimben" zu müssen. Es kam regelmäßig zu kleineren Unfällen, die nicht selten einen Krankenschein mit sich brachten - ich denke, er wird sicher vier Wochen im Jahr dadurch gefehlt haben. Abgesehen von den Behandlungskosten, die wir ja alle mit bezahlen, ist es mir unheimlich auf den Nerv gegangen, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit er hingenommen hat, dass seine Kollegen seine Arbeit während seines Krankenscheins mitgetragen haben ... Ich fand das sehr unfair - aber auf der anderen Seite, war es halt sein Hobby ... 
Hmmm ...  :emot22_thinking:  
Schöööne Diskussion
Rosarot

----------


## michmay

Guten Morgen Zusammen! 
Hmmmm, schwieriges Thema. 
Ich denke mal, dass es unfair wäre, wenn Menschen, die zu einer Risikogruppe zählen, höhere Beiträge bezahlen müssten. Beispiel: Übergewicht. Oft ist es ja auch so, dass viele nichts für ihre Fettleibigkeit können, sondern diese krankhaft ist. Das müsste dann genau geprüft werden und zieht wieder weitere Kosten mit sich. 
Vielleicht wäre in einigen Fällen eine Selbstkostenübernahme mehr angebracht. Wenn jemand die Krankenkassen aus Eigenverschulden höher belastet, sollte darüber nachgedacht werden, dass dieser seine verursachten Kosten selbst trägt, anstatt langfristig einen höhreren Beitrag zu zahlen. Nur hier wäre dann auch wieder eine Prüfung von nöten, ob Eigenverschulden vor liegt oder nicht. 
Liebe Grüße,
Michael

----------


## Lilly

Hallo ihr LIeben
Ich halte das für Blödsinn.
Erstens gibt es sowas wie eine Schuldfrage nicht, denn keiner wird absichtlich krank oder baut absichtlich einen Unfall. 
Hier ist keine Grenze zu setzen, denn dann müsste man JEDEN Autofahrer mehr zur Kasse bitten, jeden Arzt, jede Krankenschwester, jede Altenpflegerin...alle, die durch ihren Beruf vermehrt Infektionsrisiken ausgesetzt sind...auch die Polizisten und die Feuerwehr, da diese schneller verletzt werden können, als die Oma, die strickend zuhause auf dem Sofa sitzt 
sind die jetzt alle schuld, weil sie so einen Beruf ergriffen haben und müssen deshalb mehr bezahlen :Huh?: ? 
Ich finde es einen Einschnitt in die persönliche Freiheit, wenn man mehr zahlen muss, weil man einen gefährlicheren Sport betreibt oder ein "gefährlicheres" Hobby hat als andere. 
Unser Sozialsystem lebt von der Gemeinschaft, alle für einen, einer für alle...das war mal das Motto....also warum daran rütteln?? 
Zudem ist da auch noch die Frage der Kontrolle...wer will sich bereiterklären hinter jedem einzelnen herzudackeln und seinen Tagesablauf 24 Std lang zu überwachen....nicht machbar....und auch ein Einschnitt in die Privatsphäre..... 
solche Diskussionen würd ich erst gar nicht aufkommen lassen... 
Und letztlich sind Rauchen, trinken, essen auch Krankheiten, sie fallen unter Suchtverhalten und sind nicht einfach nur schlechte Angewohnheiten... 
Da wäre es sinnvoller mehr Geld für Therapien anzulegen, damit die eigentlich Ursache für diese Erkankungen erkannt und bearbeitet werden...dann erledigt sich das mit Folgekosten von ganz allein... 
alles andere ist für mich wieder einmal mehr nur Symptom-Kuriererei...

----------


## Ulrike

Hallo! 
Ich bin im Großen und Ganzen Lillys Meinung.
Zwar wird das bestehende System sicherlich von bestimmten Leuten ausgenützt, aber das läßt sich nicht verhindern. Jedenfalls nicht ohne Kollateralschäden wie "Hexenjagden" (z. B. auf Schwergewichtige, deren Leben sicher auch so mühsam genug ist). 
Sonntagsgrüße,
Ulrike

----------


## Rosarot

Ja ja ... ihr habt schon irgendwo recht - es wäre schon ungerecht, wenn man die so genannten Risikogruppen stärker zur Kasse bitten würde. 
Dennoch, es ist scheinbar einfach zu wenig Geld da, alle kranken Menschen vernünftig zu behandeln. Die, die sich nicht wehren können, trifft es in der Regel ja am härtesten ...
Wäre es da nicht doch gerechter, eher die zu benachteiligen, die ihre Gesundheit - wider jede Vernunft - aufs Spiel setzen? 
Ich versuche mir bei solchen Diskussionen immer vorzustellen, ich bin Oberhaupt einer Familie von 20 Menschen - das ist mein "Staat". Und soll für alle das beste entscheiden. Versuche den Mittelweg zu finden, zwischen sozialem Handeln und praktischer Gerechtigkeit. Denn schließlich sollen möglichst alle bzw. möglichst viele Menschen in "meinem Staat" zufrieden sein ... Denn auch darum geht es ja - oder? 
Ich frage mich: ist es sozial, das eigene Leben "eigenmächtig" unter ein unnötiges Risiko zu stellen - wenn es schief geht, aber auf alle die Verantwortung abzuwälzen? 
Menschen sind sehr sozial - solange es ihnen selbst gut geht ... aber wenn es plötzlich nicht mehr für alle reicht - dann werden sie sehr egoistisch. Und Egoismus ist ja nix anderes, als die Fähigkeit besser und länger zu überleben ... 
Also - ich denke, man darf es sich nicht zu einfach machen ... 
Wär ja gelacht, wenn eine solch wichtige Entscheidung einfach wäre.
Rosarot

----------


## Ulrike

Hallo Rosarot! 
Natürlich hast Du mit Deinen Denkansätzen auch recht.
Aber nehmen wir mal das Beispiel Schwergewicht, denn in letzter Zeit habe ich Sendungen gesehen über "Krankenschwertransporte" in Deutschland. Die sind logistisch schwierig, verlangen den Rettungskräften einen vermehrten körperlichen Einsatz ab (der u. a. zu vermehrten Rückenschmerzen führt) und erfordern kostspielige Anschaffungen in KH und Praxen wie z. B. Spezialbetten (es gibt welche bis 175 kg und welche bis 300 kg und welche bis 550 kg Tragfähigkeit), Spezialmanschetten zum Blutdruckmessen und und und.  
Auf der anderen Seite lebt in Deutschland jedes 6. (!) Kind in Armut. Sprich: Hartz IV und wie die neuen Einteilungen in Eurem System alle heißen (habe als Ösi nur einen vagen Überblick) trifft nicht nur den direkten Empfänger, sondern auch sein Umfeld.
Was kann sich ein armer Mensch am ehesten leisten? Essen. Für schönes Wohnen oder Bildung etc. reicht es nicht. Daher wird das Problem der Schwergewichtigen in Deutschland sicher steigen und somit die Kosten ihrer Versorgung. Nur werden die wenigsten XXXL-Patienten zur Kasse gebeten werden können, da sie sowieso nur über das Existenzminimum verfügen.
Eine - zumindest teilweise - Lösung könnte hier also nur in einem verbesserten Sozialsystem liegen. 
LG,
Ulrike

----------


## chaosbarthi

Hallo Rosarot, 
ich schließe mich im Großen und Ganzen ebenfalls Lillys Meinung an. 
1. Fast jeder gehört einer Risikogruppe an. So werden in der Zukunft massenhaft genetische Dispositionen entlarvt werden. Auch der zu lange Augapfel, der für Kurzsichtigkeit steht, ist letztlich irgendwo in den Genen verankert und bedingt z.B. lebenslange Augenarzt-Besuche. Wo will man da die Grenze ziehen? Bei dem, was vom gesellschaftlichen Durchschnitt als "normales Verhalten" eingestuft wird? Ist es nicht auch "normal", dass jemand auf einen Stuhl steigt, wenn er irgendwo nicht herankommt? So entstehen viele Haushaltsunfälle. Für mich eindeutig risikohaftes Verhalten.... 
2. Ich habe irgendwann eine Studie gesehen, die ich gerne als Link einstelle, wenn ich sie im Net wiederfinde. Diese Studie besagte, dass ein Raucher, der aufgrund des Rauchens erkrankt, eine der Allgemeinheit gegenüber derart verkürzte Lebensdauer hat, dass er unterm Strich die Kassen deutlich weniger belastet als der "Normal"bürger, der das kostenintensive Alter erreicht. Hier müsste man denn ja folgerichtig andenken, dass langes Leben einen extremen Kostenfaktor darstellt. Ist die Riege der Gesund-Lebenden als Kostenverursacher anzusehen, die ebenfalls einen höheren Beitrag bezahlen sollte, nur weil sich im Alter die Zipperlein unabhängig von der Lebensweise nicht vermeiden lassen? 
Meine Meinung: Wir sollten aufhören in Schubladen zu denken und froh sein, dass wir noch (?) eine relativ gute gesundheitliche Versorgung haben, bei der im Ansatz der Solidar-Gedanke im Vordergrund steht. Wer weiß schon, ob er in den nächsten Jahren in einer definierten Schublade landen wird, mit der er für sich selbst nie gerechnet hätte?   :Zwinker:  LG chaosbarthi

----------


## Claus

Hallo Zusammen, 
da kann ich mich nur Lilly und chaosbarthi anschliessen. Es ist überhaupt nicht handhabbar, auch wenn ein Einzelfall sehr ungerecht erscheint. 
Grüße
Claus

----------


## Rosarot

> Fast jeder gehört einer Risikogruppe an. So werden in der Zukunft massenhaft genetische Dispositionen entlarvt werden. Auch der zu lange Augapfel, der für Kurzsichtigkeit steht, ist letztlich irgendwo in den Genen verankert und bedingt z.B. lebenslange Augenarzt-Besuche. Ist es nicht auch "normal", dass jemand auf einen Stuhl steigt, wenn er irgendwo nicht herankommt? So entstehen viele Haushaltsunfälle. Für mich eindeutig risikohaftes Verhalten....

 Habe ich mich so undeutlich ausgedrückt? Es geht nicht darum, dass jemand halt einfach krank ist oder seiner Arbeit - wie der Hausarbeit - nachgeht.   

> Ich habe irgendwann eine Studie gesehen, die ich gerne als Link einstelle, wenn ich sie im Net wiederfinde. Diese Studie besagte, dass ein Raucher, der aufgrund des Rauchens erkrankt, eine der Allgemeinheit gegenüber derart verkürzte Lebensdauer hat, dass er unterm Strich die Kassen deutlich weniger belastet als der "Normal"bürger, der das kostenintensive Alter erreicht.

 Von wem diese Studie wohl gesponsert wurde? 
Ich finde Ulrike hat richtige Ansätze aufgeführt - in der Wurzel was ändern und nicht nur oben, das nicht mehr so schöne abschneiden ... 
Beispiel rauchen: Lösung: Es gibt einfach keine Kippen mehr. Punkt. Wo ist das Problem? In anderen Ländern gibt es auch verschiedene Dinge nicht. Wenn jemand sie dennoch haben möchte, muss er eben schauen, wie er dran kommt. Wird er erwischt, wird er bestraft. Punkt. 
Sich immer nur gemütlich zurückzulehnen und möglichst nichts wirklich Entscheidendes entscheiden zu wollen, ist typisch für die Verantwortlichen in unserem Land. Bloß kein Stress ... So wird sich niemals was ändern und der "kleine Mann" bleibt stets der Dumme. 
Schöööne Grüße
Rosarot

----------


## Monsti

Hi Rosarot, 
auch ich halte einen höheren Kassenbeitrag für vermeintliche Risikogruppen für zweifelhaft. 
Vielleicht fängt man bei den von Dir genannten Gruppen an, später zählen auch noch die Untergewichtigen hinzu, Menschen mit Erbkrankheiten oder gewissen Dispositionen, die es auch noch wagen, für Nachwuchs zu sorgen. Eventuell zählt irgendwann auch jeder dazu, der in ein fremdes Land reist, irgendein Verkehrsmittel benutzt, Tiere hält - öhm, auch ein bloßes Kinderkriegen ist mit erhöhten Risiken verbunden ... wo sind die Grenzen? 
Zum Schluss bleibt keiner mehr übrig, oder es wird der perfekte Mensch geklont, der pünktlich zum Abschluss seiner produktiven Arbeitszeit das Zeitliche segnet ... Ich finde das Prinzip der Solidargemeinschaft in Ordnung. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Rosarot!   

> Ich versuche mir bei solchen Diskussionen immer vorzustellen, ich bin Oberhaupt einer Familie von 20 Menschen - das ist mein "Staat". Und soll für alle das beste entscheiden. Versuche den Mittelweg zu finden, zwischen sozialem Handeln und praktischer Gerechtigkeit. Denn schließlich sollen möglichst alle bzw. möglichst viele Menschen in "meinem Staat" zufrieden sein ... Denn auch darum geht es ja - oder?

 Ich denke, wenn Du Oberhaupt von 20 Menschen bist, hast Du ja noch einen guten Überblick! Unsere Regierung hat den nicht mehr!! Du willst noch das Wohl deines Staates. Unsere Regierung ist unser Wohl doch schon lange SCH....EGAL! Ihre Kohle muß stimmen und sonst nichts! 
Risikogruppen: Wo willst Du anfangen und wo hört es auf? Hausfrau ist die größte Risikogruppe, die es je gab! ..... Ich denke, das ist nicht machbar! 
Aber unserer Ulla wird schon irgend so ein Blödsinn einfallen! 
Ansonsten ist schon alles von meinen Vorrednern gesagt!

----------


## Rosarot

Jetzt droht "die Sache" unbefriedigend zu werden. 
Wir alle stecken fest - es gibt keine Entscheidung = keine Änderung. 
Was haltet ihr davon: wir gründen eine Art Projekt!  :star:   
Wir versuchen was zu verändern - zumindest theoretisch - wer weiß, vielleicht wird ja was Praktisches daraus? Und wir geben uns nicht mit den üblichen Phrasen  :baa_cut:  zufrieden, wie: "Geht nicht, wo sind die Grenzen, wer soll das bezahlen  :black_day_cut:  wie soll das gehen?" usw.  
Lasst uns keine Ideenkiller sein ... 
Mag ja sein, dass mutige Entscheidungen nicht zu Ende gedacht sind. Wie könnten sie auch - schließlich ist das System am leben - wir leben! Aber, wenn sich nix ändert, ändert sich nix. Auch das muss man auch mal zu Ende denken - da wirds einem schlecht.  :moan2_cut:   
Schööönen Tag
Rosarot

----------


## Lilly

Ja, stimmt, lassen wir nur die Politiker in Zukunft bestimmen, was wir dürfen und was nicht.
Alle halten sich daran, dann sind alle gesund und es gibt keinerlei Kosten mehr, die zu decken wären.
Erbkrankheiten und andere Erkrankungen werden verboten per Gesetz und wär sich nicht dran hält, wird standesrechtlich erschossen, damit er keine Kosten mehr verursacht....
SOOOO einfach ist das.
Wir alle geben die Verantwortung ab an die Regierenden!  :Grin:

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Rosarot
'Spaß beiseite....
Dein Argument "Kippen weg" wird nicht funktionieren, denn das ist auch nur oberflächlich gedacht...hinter Rauchen usw. stecken auch Ursachen....Kippen weg bedeutet lediglich dann eine Symptomverschiebung....zuviel Essen,zuviel Arbeit, zuviel Süßes usw....das Symptom sucht sich andere Wege... 
oder ein Stressraucher, nimm ihm die Kippen weg und er lädt seinen Stress und seine Nervosität ab, indem er anfängt Frau und Kinder zu schlagen...weil er ja irgendwo hin muss mit seinem Stress.... 
also sooooo einfach lässt sich das Problem nicht lösen..... 
sieht man ja daran, daß die ganzen Aufklärungsprogramme nichts bringen, da wird halt im besten Fall nicht mehr geraucht, aber dafür bahnen sich andre Süchte an....denn ein Symptom findet immer einen Weg und das wird dann wiederum auch sehr hohe Kosten verursachen....

----------


## michmay

Anti-Rauch-Kampagnen laufen ja schon überall stark an und da dürfte es normalerweise dem ein oder anderen Raucher keinen Spass mehr machen, eine Zigarette anzuzünden, alleine, wenn man sich die Höhe der Tabaksteuer anschaut...  :Grin:

----------


## Lilly

tja, wie gesagt, da wird das Symptom sich einen andern Weg, also ein anderes Ventil suchen....und ob das besser und billiger ist...wer weiß...  :Huh?:

----------


## michmay

Vielleicht sollte man die Menschen mehr zu gesünderen Lebensweisen animieren, z.B. Sportkampagnen usw., das ein "gesundes Ventil" geschaffen wird....

----------


## Ulrike

Grüß Euch! 
Zitat Rosarot: _Aber, wenn sich nix ändert, ändert sich nix. Auch das muss man auch mal zu Ende denken - da wirds einem schlecht._ 
Es wird sich auch nix ändern, und deshalb ist mir schon schlecht. : :Smiley: 
Aber sorry, das sollte man nicht schreiben. Immer schön optimistisch bleiben. 
Lilly, die Politiker haben bereits zuviel Macht. "Demokratie" dürfte man unsere Staatsformen gar nicht mehr nennen (demos = Volk). 
Damit die Leute gesünder leben, muß sich etwas in ihrem Leben zum Positiven wenden, wie Lilly schon schrieb.
Gesundheitserziehung in den Schulen ist eine sehr gute Idee, denn ohne Bildung geht schon mal nichts. Dann braucht es aber auch Geld, um nicht an verkehrsreichen Straßen, in Betonburgen mit ein paar cm2 Balkon oder an ähnlichen Plätzen wohnen zu müssen, die dem Körper und der Seele Schaden zufügen. 
Wir hatten in Österreich schon "ganz tolle" Gesundheitskampagnen. Sozialministerin Haubner hat in kürzester Zeit 4 Millionen Euro mit Hochglanzbroschüren und Anzeigen verbraten.
In den Anzeigen war u. a. zu erfahren, daß Frauen selber schuld an ihrer Überlastung wären und sie sollten doch bitte lernen zu delegieren und das "Hotel Mama" schließen. Den restlichen Schrott habe ich vergessen, sicher kein Fehler.  
LG,
Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen:  :Zwinker:  
Über die Schwergewichtler habe ich schon geschrieben, jetzt wende ich mich mal den Sportlern zu.
Soll ein Sportler, der vermehrt Unfälle hat, auch mehr zahlen?
Wie legt man fest, wann ein Unfall nicht zu vermeiden war und wann Unvernunft und Selbstüberschätzung schuld am Unfall waren? 
Ein Freizeit-Skisportler, der auf ungesicherten Pisten unterwegs war und sich verletzt, soll der für seine Behandlung selber aufkommen?
Festzustellen und bürokratisch aufzunehmen, daß der Unfall Eigenschuld war, setzt eventuell Befragungen des Sportlers, der anderen Sportler auf der Piste etc. voraus. Wird es dann Usus, andere zu bespitzeln und eventuell anzuschwärzen?
Dann ruft z. B. der Uwe bei der Krankenkasse an um zu erzählen, daß der Thorsten heute schon wieder auf einer ungesicherten Piste unterwegs war und daß man ihm doch die KK-Beiträge erhöhen soll. 
Was ist mit kostspieligen Extremsportarten? Die kurbeln doch die Wirtschaft an, weil man dafür Infrastruktur und Ausrüstung braucht. Gleicht das den eventuell erhöhten Bedarf an ärztlicher Behandlung wieder aus? Oder doch nicht? Wer stellt das fest? Wie stellt man das fest? Wie bezahlt man die Leute, die das feststellen? 
.....

----------


## chaosbarthi

Hallo @all, 
Fragenkatalog erweitert: Wie verfährt man mit Menschen, die sich bei Mini-Wehwehchen massig Aspirin reinwerfen und so den Magen ruinieren? ... Wie überhaupt mit Medikamentenabhängigen? Was tun, wenn sich einer nur von McDonalds ernährt? usw. usw. 
Rosarot, du hast dich vehement gegen meinen Beitrag zur Wehr gesetzt. Haushaltsunfälle repräsentieren aber nun einmal - statistisch betrachtet - eine große Risikogruppe.  
Geht es hier im Thread eigentlich ernsthaft um Risikogruppen und Krankenkassenbeiträge? Oder steht die Anti-Raucher-Kampagne, evtl. noch eine Diskussion um gesellschaftskonformes Durchschnittsleben mehr auf dem Programm? *mirnichtmehrganzklarist*   :Huh?:  LG chaosbarthi

----------


## Lilly

> Vielleicht sollte man die Menschen mehr zu gesünderen Lebensweisen animieren, z.B. Sportkampagnen usw., das ein "gesundes Ventil" geschaffen wird....

 geht ja nicht, kann sich ja niemand mehr leisten, wenn Sportler mehr zahlen müssen, weil sie unfallgefährdet sind...
am besten bleiben wir alle zuhause sitzen, rühren uns nicht vom Fleck, damit wir nicht verunfallen...  :Grin:  
dann erledigt sich da Problem von selbst, weil die Menschheit verhungert...und somit entstehen keine Kosten mehr, bzw. nur noch die Beerdigungskosten...aber auch die nicht, weil ja niemand mehr da ist, der Beerdigungen macht...die sitzen ja auch daheim im Kämmerlein und rühren sich nicht von der STelle...  :Grin:  
nee,nee...bleiben wir mal bei unserer Solidargemeinschaft, die hat schon was Gutes. 
Allerdings wäre ich für mehr Aufklärung im Bereich Prävention, das hat mehr Zukunft als die Symptomkuriererei, die momentan stattfindet....dann erledigen sich die Kosten von selbst...allerdings verdient dann auch wiederum niemand mehr was, wenn alle Leute gesund sind.,..ui...da wird der Pharmaindustrie schon was einfallen, daß das nicht passiert...  :Grin:

----------


## Claus

> ..ui...da wird der Pharmaindustrie schon was einfallen, daß das nicht passiert...

 Das ist das einzige, wovon ich überzeugt bin!

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Claus
Ja, ich auch!!!! 
Wenn ich mir meine Mutter anschaue, die muss pro Tag 27 Tabletten nehmen, 19 davon sind nur gegen die Nebenwirkungen der andern und die Nebenwirkungen der nebenwirkungen und und...*kopfschüttel*.....da stimmt ja was nicht... 
und wenn ich mitbekomme, wie Heiler bedroht und erpresst werden von der Pharmaindustrie, wenn sie zu bekannt werden...nee...da wird mir ganz anders....

----------


## Rosarot

Huch  :bigeyes_2_blue8:  was für ein "Durschenanner" ...  
*malversucheinbisschenOrdnungzuschaffen* 
Also Thema rauchen - Raucher sind eine Risikogruppe, da dürfte wohl Einigkeit herrschen. 
Befassen wir uns also im ersten Schritt mal damit. 
Das wichtigste ist wohl in erster Linie, dass unsere Kinder und Jugendlichen erst gar nicht damit anfangen. Da muss ordentlich was getan werden, weil im Moment ist es wohl nicht genug - immer mehr Kinder rauchen.  
Ich fände es zum Beispiel wichtig, dass es keine Zigarettenautomaten mehr gäbe (ist - glaube ich - eh geplant) und das Zigaretten ausschließlich im Tabakladen erhältlich sind. Das wäre dann wie in Frankreich - ob es da weniger Raucher gibt, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Aber wenn die Kids nicht mehr so leicht dran kommen, dann wäre das schon mal gar nicht schlecht. 
Was fällt euch dazu ein? 
Konkrete Vorschläge bitte meine Damen und Herren.  :Smiley:  
Schööönen Tag
Rosarot

----------


## Monsti

Hi Rosarot, 
das hat aber doch mit dem Eingangsthema nichts mehr zu tun ... Worüber diskutieren wir denn jetzt eigentlich?  :Huh?:  
Irritierte Grüße von
Angie

----------


## i - Punkt

Also Rosarot, es geht Dir hier eher um die Risikogruppe: RAUCHER, ... sehe ich das richtig? Die sollen mehr zahlen? 
Sie zahlen ja schon mehr! Sie zahlen STEUERN auf jede Schachtel Zigaretten! Sie zahlen eigentlich schon im Vorraus ihre Arztkosten!?
Ulla hat nun durch ihre Sprüche auf den Schachteln das ihre dazu beigetragen, daß es tatsächlich mehr krebskranke Raucher geben wird! Denn diese Sprüche, sind selbstverwirklichende Prophetien! 
Kinder würden, meines Erachtens, weniger rauchen, wenn sich die Eltern mehr Zeit für sie nehmen könnten. Aber Eltern müssen arbeiten gehen, um sich ihren Standert leisten zu können! Ich denke, da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer!

----------


## Ulrike

Rosarot, bist Du Grundschullehrerin?  :Zwinker:  [img width=25 height=19]http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/figuren/a070.gif[/img]  
LG,
Ulrike

----------


## Obelix1962

Und fällt dem Gesundheitsminister nix mehr ein,
dann langt er in die Taschen der kleinen rein.  :h_hit_3:  
Erhöht schnell den Beitrag um einen halben Punkt
das geht ja da freut sich sogar Nachbars Hund.  :e_jumping_1:  
In den letzten Jahrzehnten hat man's verschwitzt
das der größte Kostenfaktor die Chemieindustrie ist.  $ $ $   Mit Milliarden Gewinnen bekommt Sie das schon hin,
auf dem Beipackzettel steht Gesponsort durch A...... !  
Die kleinen   :zl_baby02:  (Kinder bis 12) sind sie auch noch so krank
bekommen noch kostenlos alles,"Gott sei dank!"  :zl_good_luck_cut:  
Die Diäten erhöhen und schwitzen im Sitzen,  :m_wimp_notext: 
Einen Hubschrauber mal eben wegen nem Schnupfen benützen
Das ist den Wähler verarschen,
Sponsoring durchs Volk, für die Großen.  :a_01angel_1:  
Aber trotzdem seit Jahren das was Ihr wollt,
gesponsort wird nur nicht der Colt.  :smile_75: 
Für die Waffe braucht Ihr einen Waffenschein
da nimmt der Staat gebühren ein. $ $ $
Und für die Patrone Vergnügungssteuer  :v_smilie_rainbow: 
dafür ist sie nicht so teuer 
Deshalb in diesem Sinne,
bis bald in dieser Rinne.  
Grüßle
Obelix

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Rosarot
ich denke, deine Argumentation ist nicht haltbar, WARUM soll man denn im Außen was verändern? WARUM sollen den immer die ANDERN was machen :Huh?: ? 
Es ist doch so, daß Süchte durch das Erziehungsverhalten der Eltern geprägt werden, DA muss man anfangen, also im INNEN, nicht im AUSSEN!!! Und da ist jeder einzelne gefragt. Jeder muss sich hinterfragen.
Und nicht naqch irgendwelchen Autoritäten brüllen, die es dann richten sollen, was wir selbst verbockt haben. 
Und stell es dir mal wirklich vor, wenn man von einem TAg auf den andern die Zigaretten und den Alkohol abschaffen würde :Huh?: ?
Die Milliarden, die dann an Steuern dem Staat weggenommen werden würden....WER müsste die dann wohl zahlen :Huh?: ?

----------


## Monsti

Das Dilemma der Krankenkassen, vor allem in Deutschland, hängt mit jahrzehntelanger Misswirtschaft zusammen. Ewig wurde das Geld mit vollen Händen zum Fenster rausgeschmissen. Das handhabte man so, bis nix, aber auch gar nix mehr da war. 
Bis heute wundere ich mich, dass es in Deutschland bis heute möglich ist, z.B. wegen einer nicht genau diagnostizieren rheumatischen Erkrankung stationär in eine spezielle Klinik aufgenommen zu werden. Viele von den stationären Rheumapatienten kenne ich persönlich. Nur bei *einem einzigen* Fall empfand ich persönlich einen stationären Klinikaufenthalt für wirklich berechtigt. Bei uns in Ösiland gibt es solche Kliniken eh nicht, dennoch ist man z.B. in Sachen TNF-a-Blocker den Deutschen voraus. Wozu auch stationär auf ein Medikament einstellen? Sowas löst bei mir nur Kopfschütteln aus, denn dieser Blödsinn kostet immenses Geld, das dann logischerweise woanders fehlt. 
Ich habe lange genug in Deutschland gelebt, um (im Vergleich zu anderen Systemen) beurteilen zu können, woran das System krankt. Ganz sicher sind nicht irgendwelche Risikogruppen die Ursache, denn diese gibt es überall. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Angi
Ja, da hast du völlig recht.
MISSWIRTSCHAFT ist richtig und eben diese falschen Abrechnungen, die sich auch gehäuft haben... 
Wie hoch ist denn bei euch der Krankenkassenanteil monatlich?

----------


## Monsti

Hi Lilly, 
ich bin freiwillig bei unserer Gebietskrankenkasse versichert und zahle 75 Euro monatlich. 
Liebe Grüße und gute Nacht!
Angie

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Angi
Na, das geht doch noch.
Wie sieht es denn mit den Leistungen für alternative Verfahren bei euch aus?
Wird das wenigstens teilweise übernommen?

----------


## StarBuG

> Es ist doch so, daß Süchte durch das Erziehungsverhalten der Eltern geprägt werden

 Das halte ich für eine gewagte These.
Sicher hat die Erziehung einfluss auf den späteren erwachsenen Menschen, aber meine Eltern haben nie geraucht (am Anfang der Schwangerschaft aufgehört), meine Eltern haben selten Alkohol getrunken und ich habe meine Eltern nie besoffen gesehen.
Ich denke ein Stück weit ist Sucht auch in den Genen verankert, aber den größten Teil beeinflussen meiner Meinung nach die Freundeskreise, in denen man sich als Jugendlicher und junger Erwachsener aufhällt. Ich habe kurz vor 18 mein erstes Mal Alkohol getrunken und mit 21 angefangen zu rauchen (*grml*), hatte sehr viel mit meinem Umgang zutun.  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## i - Punkt

Ich denke auch hier ..... immer noch beim Thema: Rauchen .... sind, wie immer mehrere Faktoren verantwortlich!
Ich finde schon, daß das Elternhaus einen Einfluß darauf hat, ... die Einstellungen zu Zigaretten und Alkohol! Sie lassen sich einfach übernehmen oder man VERSUCHT die andere Richtung! 
EBEN: Meine Eltern haben auch nicht geraucht und nicht getrunken!.... Damit war wohl unsere Neugierde angestachelt, .... wie ist es mit Zigaretten und Alkohol, was tun sie, wie fühlt sich das an, .... usw! Der Freundeskreis tut das Seine dazu, ... aber doch nur, weil ich es zulasse!
Damals war es "cool" zu rauchen, ... heute ist es eher "cool" nicht zu rauchen! Die Zigaretten sind mir geblieben, während ich den Alkohol total ablehnen kann! 
Die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten sind eben sehr verschieden!

----------


## Rosarot

> Hi Rosarot, 
> das hat aber doch mit dem Eingangsthema nichts mehr zu tun ... Worüber diskutieren wir denn jetzt eigentlich?

 Hallo Angie, 
Eingangsthema:
Zu wenige Mittel, um alle Menschen medizinisch ordentlich zu versorgen. 
Frage: Risikogruppen sollten für ihr Risiko selbst eintreten?
Erkenntnis:
kann man nicht machen
Mein Vorschlag:
Vorbeugung. Da hab ich mir eben das Gesundheitsrisiko rauchen ausgesucht.   

> Rosarot, bist Du Grundschullehrerin?

 Nee, wieso? 
Leute, ich hab gedacht, wir könnten ein bisschen rumspinnen, was "wir" besser machen könnten. Schließlich sind wir an einem Punkt angelangt, wo unsere medizinische Versorgung in D nicht mehr so doll gewährleistet ist. 
Ist es wirklich so, dass die Deutschen Weltmeister im Erfinden von Bedenken aller Art sind? und alles tot diskutieren ... - las ich in einem Roman ... 
Aber ist ja wurscht, das Thema ist eh verfranzt. 
Schööönen Tag!
Rosarot

----------


## Ulrike

Hallo Rosarot! 
Ich finde die Diskussionsbeiträge hier sehr gut ... bis auf Deine. : :Smiley:  
Die medizinische Versorgung in D ist nicht mehr so doll gewährleistet :Huh?: 
Schau Dich mal ein bißchen in Europa um zum Vergleich ... in Großbritannien, in Ungarn, in Griechenland ...
Da ist nix mit Basistherapien für alle bei MS wie in D, Ö und der Schweiz. In GB gibt es die Beta-Interferone nur für Beamte, in Ungarn steht man mal 2 Jahre auf der Warteliste, bis man sie vielleicht bekommt, und in Griechenland geht gleich überhaupt nix. 
Was es bei Euch alles gibt an Spezial- und Rehakliniken! Da frißt sogar mich als Ösi der Neid. Hilfsmittel werden auch gewährt ohne Ende. Sogar ein PC-Programm zum Trainieren der kognitiven Fähigkeiten, das fast 200 Euro kostet, wird bezahlt. Fast jeder deutscher MS-ler an den Boards hat schon eines. Ob es auch alle benutzen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. : :Smiley:  
LG,
Ulrike

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Ulrike, 
als Ösi mit schmunzelndem Blick auf das allgemeine Gejammere in Deutschland kann nur jedes Deiner Worte nur unterstreichen. Ein bloßer Blick über die Landesgrenzen (dort sind die Menschen nämlich auch nicht gesünder oder kränker) genügt, um auf den Boden der Realität zurückzukommen. 
Wenn ein Stomaträger in Deutschland erwartet, Softkompressen und Entsorgungsbeutel rezeptiert zu bekommen (weil: es war doch immer so), können wir in Österreich nur : :Smiley: . Unsereins benutzt klaglos banales Küchenpapier zur Reinigung der Stomaumgebung und zur Entsorgung billige Müllbeutel aus dem Supermarkt. Mein Stoma ist nichtsdestotrotz genauso gepflegt wie ein deutsches Stoma. Nur ein Beispiel, das für unzählige steht. 
Regengrüßle aus Tirol von
Angie

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Angi
Das Jammern geht mir hierzulande auch den Senkel, weil dadurch viel zuviel Energie verschwendet wird, die man konstruktiver nutzen könnte. 
Es ist halt hier so, daß wir in den 70gern und 80gern total verschwenderisch auf allen Ebenen gelebt haben, das konnte so nicht weitergehen und nun wird es überall heruntergeschraubt und die Leute reagieren wie Kinder, denen man das Lieblingsspielzeug wegnimmt. 
Natürlich fühlt man sich mies, wenn man plötzlich überall weniger hat, weil man ja wußte, wie es einmal war...wenn man das gar nicht anders kannte, ist es einfach, sich mit den Gegebenheiten abzufinden...

----------


## Rosarot

> Hallo Rosarot! Ich finde die Diskussionsbeiträge hier sehr gut ... bis auf Deine. :

 Dann solltest du sie nicht lesen ...  :Angry:  
Wobei ich mich frage, womit ich einen solchen Kommentar verdient habe, weil ich Ideen gut fände, die beispielsweise dafür sorgen würden, dass unsere Kids nicht schon mit 12 auf der Straße mit einer Kippe im Mund rumhängen ... Das ich nicht dafür zahlen will, wenn ein anderer gesundheitliche Risiken in Form von Extremsport eingeht - siehe mein eingangs erwähntes Beispiel, wird wohl auch keiner wirklich übel nehmen können. Und wenn ich darüber einen Thread eröffne, möchte ich dafür nicht blöd angemacht oder "gerügt" werden. Okay? 
Deiner Meinung nach ist alles soweit in Ordnung und "toll" - schön! 
Meiner Meinung nach eben nicht. 
Und ich kenne Menschen, die finden es auch gar nicht toll. Und wenn es überall auf der Welt noch weniger toll wäre - wen interessiert das in dem Moment? Wir leben doch in einem Sozialstaat und es wird uns stets "verkauft" wie dieser für uns sorgt - deshalb darf er uns ja auch die letzten Cents aus der Tasche ziehen ... 
Mich kübelt es an, immer zu hören, wie wunderbar bei uns alles ist. 
Ach ja? Das sagen ja vor allem die, denen es gut genug geht, um eben auch zufrieden zu sein. Aber die Menschen, die unverschuldet durch die Maschen dieses tollen Systems fallen, von denen hört man nix - warum bloß?  
Kann sein, sie sitzen nicht in Foren rum und geben schlaue Komments ab ... warum bloß? 
Tollen Tag!
Rosarot

----------


## Ulrike

Hui, jetzt ist Madame beleidigt. : :Smiley:  
Sei lieb und durchforste mal Deine Postings nach den Ausdrücken, mit denen Du unsere Beiträge bedacht hat. Wer hat da wen zuerst "angemacht"? : :Smiley: 
Wir haben ernsthaft und und engagiert diskutiert, und dann kommst Du daher und teilst uns mit, daß hier so ein furchtbares Durcheinander wäre und alles "verfranzt" und was weiß ich. 
Schön und entspannend für Dich, wenn es Dich nicht interessiert, wie es in anderen Ländern zugeht.
Was weißt Du von mir und meiner Situation? Nix. Also halte Dich mit diesbezüglichen "Vermutungen" zurück. 
Gruß,
Ulrike

----------


## Obelix1962

Liebe Rosarot, Liebe Ulrike 
seit Lieb zueinander ! 
Streit macht nur hohen Blutdruck,
das Risiko einen Herzinfarkt zu bekommen steigt enorm an
auch bei Frauen
und man macht sich so manchen blöden Gedanken
der zusätzlich noch die Hirnwindungen belastet. 
Beiträge lesen,
sich Gedanken darüber machen,
eventuell darauf antworten
und vor allem "KEINEN STRESS  :punch_3:   :outside_2_cut:   :h_hit_3:  IM CHAT!" 
Ihr wist doch beide:
"Seit lieb zueinander !"  :im_yours_ribbon_cut: :  :a_01angel_1:   :im_yours_ribbon_cut: :
Grüßle
siehe LINKS1962

----------


## i - Punkt

Obelix, ich danke Dir Dir für Dein Einschreiten!  :bravo_2_cut: 
Es ist wirklich nicht schön, wenn wegen verschiedener Meinungen gestritten wird! Kann man die Beiträge dann nicht einfach für sich überspringen, wenn man sie unsinnig findet? Man kann sich auch in einem Forum aus dem Weg gehen!  :yes_2_cut: 
Man muß sich doch nicht gleich  :kick:  !?!

----------


## puschenattel

Hallo, bin ich dann auch mitglied einer solchen gruppe?? Meine krankheit -Parkinson- ist kostenintensiv und *leider*leben die meisten auch noch relativ lange...
Also ich bin krank, schluck teure medikamente und kann nie mehr arbeiten gehen. Tja, irgendwann sicher muss ich dafür mehr zahlen... Eventuell schafft das ja diese "gesundheitsreform" ...und nicht erst die nächste...
lg puschenattel

----------


## michmay

Hallo puschenattel! 
Du musst Dir wirklich keine Sorgen und Gedanken machen, ob Du nun kostenintensiv bist oder nicht. 
Für Deinen Parkinson kannst Du nichts und die Medikamente, die Du nimmst, sind für die Therapie dieses Krankheitsbildes sehr wichtig...
Von daher...  :Zwinker:  
Michael

----------


## chaosbarthi

@Rosarot:
Was möchtest du denn tun, um unsere Kids umzuerziehen? Ich meine, meine Eltern haben nicht geraucht, Rauchen war absolut verpönt.... und doch habe ich mit 11 an der Ecke gestanden und geraucht. Und das war noch milde, andere Drogen waren und sind verboten und finden dennoch und auch gerade unter den Kids rege Abnahme. Das war zu meiner Zeit übrigens auch nicht anders. Ich denke, dass Verbote überhaupt nichts bewirken. Wenn du etwas erreichen willst, musst du anfangen, unser gesellschaftliches Menschenbild zu verändern... das Schubladendenken der Gesellschaft aushebeln. 
In meinen Augen liegt das Grundproblem darin, dass Menschen sich über Gruppenzugehörigkeiten definieren und/oder zu den sog. In-Groups dazugehören möchten. Das gilt für Rauchen und Drogen genauso, wie für Jugend- und Schönheitswahn oder das Nutzen bestimmter Handelsmarken und/oder Bekleidung. Überhaupt denke ich - auch wenn das jetzt weder etwas mit der Thread-Überschrift noch mit deinem Anliegen zu tun hat -, dass der Jugend- und Schönheitswahn auch seine Opfer fordert. Wieviel Chemie kleistert sich der Mensch auf die Haut und sonstwohin... Allergie, ick hör dir trapsen... (Noch 'ne Risikogruppe  :Grin:  ) 
@Puschenattel:
Joo und ich gehöre auch in die Risikogruppen: Ich habe ererbten Dickdarmkrebs, bin jetzt mit Stoma und Verwachsungsbauch darüberhinausgehend als chronisch krank zu bezeichnen... Diese vielen Vor- und Nachsorgen, die ich jetzt machen muss... Was das wohl alles kostet? Und dann noch meine Vitaminspritzen... Auhauahauaha  :Huh?:  Dass ich davor in bald 20 Jahren nur einmal krank war, darf ich denn wohl nicht mit in die Waagschale werfen, oder? Ich meine ja nur... bei den privaten Kassen werden teils wenigstens Rückstellungen gebildet. *überleg*... da hätte ich ja eigentlich noch für ein paar Jahre gut... Manch ein Dauerschnupfenpatient war in seinem Leben viel teurer und mit Chance glänze ich ja noch durch das sog. "sozialverträgliche Frühableben"...  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:     :Smiley:  LG chaosbarthi

----------


## Monsti

Hi alle, 
ich finde, wir sollten das Thema "Risikogruppen" gedanklich einfach streichen. Die Schuldigen an der Misere des deutschen Gesundheitssystems bei einer bestimmten Gruppe (in diesem speziellen Fall: Raucher) zu suchen, ist meiner Ansicht nach vollkommener Schwachsinn. Die Misere ist aus ganz anderen Gründen entstanden. Es ist so herrlich einfach, die "Schuldigen" woanders zu suchen. Jeder, der das Gesundheitssystem überflüssigerweise belastet hat, ist "schuldig". Kann sich also jeder einzelne fragen, wo er der Allgemeinheit künftig unnötige Belastungen ersparen kann. Das geht schon bei so einer Banalität wie der Verschreibung von Softnetkompressen zur Reinigung einer Stoma-Umgebung los. Aber ich wiederhole mich ... 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Langsam drehen wir uns hier im Kreis, meint ihr nicht? 
Ich denke wir sollten diesen Beitrag mal in der Versenkung verschwinden lassen und uns anderen Themen widmen, oder?  :Zwinker:

----------


## Monsti

Meine ich auch.  :Zwinker:  
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## so oder so

dieser thread wurde am 30.7. 06 eröffnet.
zu diesem zeitpunkt hatte unsere gesundheitsministerin längst 
bekanntgegeben, dass man diesen vorschlag (beitragserhöhung für sportler) nicht weiter verfolgen würde. 
(sie hat nicht gesagt, wielange man nicht....) 
es ging/geht (soweit ich weiss) nur um die ausgliederung der risikogruppen raucher und sportler. und um weiter gar nichts. 
die ausgliederung von leistungen aus dem katalog der ges. krankenkassen ist ein thema, über das man sehr wohl streiten darf und kann. wer nur seine eigene meinung vertreten sehen möchte oder
nur friede, freude, eierkuchen in einem forum haben möchte, wird bald ein langweiliges forum haben. insofern bin ich auch nicht dafür, dass ein thema "beendet" wird. es sollte dann beendet sein, wenn nicht mehr dazu geschrieben wird. nicht vorher.  
meiner meinung nach ist es sportlern, die sich ein hochrisikoreiches
sportliches vergnügen gönnen und sich dies auch leisten können, durchaus zumutbar, hierfür eine eigene versicherung abzuschliessen, bzw. höhere beiträge zu entrichten. rauchen ist eine bewusste 
"körperverletzung" und die freie entscheidung des rauchers.
deshalb ist er auch "selbst" verantwortlich. auch der gemeinschaft gegenüber, und ein höherer beitrag ist in meinen augen gerechtfertigt.
ich sage nicht, es ist durchführbar! ich sage nur meine meinung. 
sos

----------


## quaks

> dieser thread wurde am 30.7. 06 eröffnet.....

 hier würde ich mich mal komplett anschließen  
so oder so - das hast sehr schön fomuliert  :Smiley:  
Aber was die Raucher betrifft, geht nicht schon ein Teil der Tabaksteuer ins Gesundheitswesen? 
lg sandra

----------


## Lilly

Ja, die Sportler müssen mehr zahlen, die, die mehr als ein _Glas Alkohol auf einmal trinken, müssen mehr zahlen, die, die bei Mc. Donalds essen müssen mehr zahlen, die, die nicht jeden Tag fünfmal Obst und gemüse essen müssen mehr zahlen, die, die sich nicht jeden TAg ordentlich bewegen, müssen mehr zahlen, die, die zuviel Fleisch essen, müssen mehr zahlen, die, die sich zu lang in die Sonne legen, müssen mehr zahlen, die Schwulen müssen mehr zahlen, die, die Drogen konsumieren, müssen mehr zahlen, die, die keine spezielle Sicherheitsleiter im Haushalt benutzen, müssen mehr zahlen, die, die nicht täglich Anti-Stress-Übungen machen, müssen mehr zahlen, die, die ins Ausland fliegen, müssen mehr zahlen,die Polizisten, Feuerwehrleute,die vom medizinischen Personal, Dachdecker usw. müssen mehr zahlen...usw usw usw... 
nur die GUTEN, die gar nichts für ihre Krankheit können, die müssen wenig zahlen.... 
das ist doch eine tolle Regelung und vor allem sehr gerecht!!!

----------


## quaks

> ....,die Polizisten, Feuerwehrleute,die vom medizinischen Personal, Dachdecker usw. müssen mehr zahlen...usw usw usw...

 Die zahlen alle schon mehr!
Und zwar wird deren erhöhtes berufliches Risiko für Unfälle und Krankheiten von der Berufsgenosschaft gedeckt, die der Arbeitgeber zahlen muss und die sich in Höhe nach Gefahrenklassen und Gesamtlohnsummer richtet. Und nur weil der Arbeitgeber die Zahlung leistet, sind es für trotzdem Lohnnebenkosten, die bei der Kalkulation der Höhe deines Gehaltes mit einfließen. 
Also bleiben wir mal bei gerecht -warum soll jemand der sich ein berufliches Risiko aussetzt mehr bezahlen als ein Freitzeit - aber Extremsportler? Beim Abschluss einer privaten 
Unfallversicherung wird dieses Risiko ja auch berücksichtigt. 
Es geht ja nicht um Krankheiten - sondern darum dass man sich bewusst, wiederholt und häufig einem erhöhten Risiko aussetzt. 
Ich halte es auch für ein schwieriges Thema -wo zieht man die Grenze - wie weit werden sie dann irgendwann mal verschoben, was ist sozial und was ist gerecht.... Und wenn ich mir anschaue wie es bei den privaten KV's läuft - wenn jemand ein gesundheitliches Handicap hat - dann wird mir ehrlich gesagt schlecht. 
lg Sandra

----------


## Lilly

> wo zieht man die Grenze

 genau da fängt sich an, mein Magen umzudrehen...wenn es zu Übergriffen in die persönliche Freiheit kommt....wir sollten froh sein, daß wir die Solidargemeinschaft haben und sollten daran auch nicht rütteln... 
was allerdings auch sehr positiv wäre, daß man ja Millionen von Arbeitsplätzen schaffen müsste, um 80 Millionen Einwohner auch täglich 24 Std zu überwachen... 
oder sollte es dann eher wohl so sein, daß jeder jeden bespitzelt und meldet, der sich nicht vernünftig verhält...hm...das wär wohl billiger...also lieber bespitzeln gegenseitig...spart Kosten...ui...vorhin hab ich am Müllplatz meine Nachbarin gesehen mit einer Zigarette, dabei raucht sie doch schon seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr...muss ich sofort melden...damit mehr Geld reinkommt....  :Grin:

----------


## Monsti

Eben, und dann hätten wir sowas wie die "Gesundheits-Stasi" - na, Prost Mahlzeit!  :Verlegen:  
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## quaks

Naja ich denke es würde dann eher über - wurde nicht angegeben bei Abschluss - also wird daraus relsutierende Erkrankungen / Unfälle nicht bezahlt, rauslaufen. 
Aber wie gesagt - die Machbarkeit ist stark anzuzweifeln.
Es ist auch die Frage ob die entsprechende Verwaltungsaufwand nicht teuere kommt. 
Viele Grüße
Sandra

----------


## Maggie

Ich habe mir gerade Gedanken über solche angeblichen "Risikogruppen" gemacht und muß bei so einem Vorschlag immer an Zeiten denken, die wir in Deutschland schon einmal hatten.  :angry_1: 
Denke, sowas wie "Risikogruppen" ist ziemlich diskriminierend, wo fängt man an und wo hört man auf??
Fängt man bei den Rauchern und Sportlern an und macht dann irgendwann weiter bei der Religionszugehörigkeit :Huh?:  Ist jetzt zwar stark übertrieben, aber wie heißt der Spruch so schön: "Wehret den Anfängen!" 
Es war ja auch einmal im Gespräch einem alten Menschen eine eventuelle Hüftoperation zu verwehren, weil es ab einem gewissen Alter keinen Sinn mehr machen würde, so eine aufwendig, teuere Op einem "Alten" zu Gute kommen zu lassen. Ich kann bei solchen Aussprüchen nur noch den Kopf schütteln, gearbeitet haben die sogenannten "Alten immer und haben uns alles ermöglicht und nun sollen sie aber bitteschön bei Schmerzen den Mund halten und am besten abdanken.  :angry_slap_3:  
Ich finde unser Sozialsystem schon eine tolle Sache und warum setzt man nicht bei den ach so vielen gesetzlichen Kassen an, die doch alle den gleichen gesetzl. vorgeschriebenen Leistungskatakog haben. In Deutschland gibt es bestimmt über 250 gesetzl. KK, warum müssen das so viele sein und wenn schon so viele Kassen, wieso dürfen die dann keinen unterschiedlichen Leistungen anbieten??
Muß eine gesetzliche Krankenkasse das Geld seiner Mitglieder für Werbung im Fernsehen zum Fenster hinauswerfen, wo doch das Geld angeblich an allen Ecken und Enden fehlt?? Dann stellt sich bei mir noch die Frage, wenn gerade so eine Kasse mit dem Name "Die Gesundheitskasse" wirbt, ob sich so eine Kasse wirklich um die Krankheiten seiner Mitglieder schert?
Bei den privaten Kassen funktioniert es doch auch prächtig ohne aufwendige Fernsehwerbung und ich denke kaum, dass die weniger kranke Mitglieder haben.

----------


## quaks

Hallo Maggie 
du hast jetzt aber zwei Beispiele drinnen die abslout nicht zusammenpassen. 
Zum einen willst du keine - wie auch immer gearteten - Beiträge nach Risikogruppen und zum anderen hochlobst du die Privaten.
Die Privaten KV's machen im Übrigen auch sehr viel Fernseh- / Zeitschriften- und Internetwerbung.
In den privaten sind vor allem Selbständige, Freiberufler und Arbeitnehmer in gehobenen Positionen (Einkommen über der Beitragsbemessungsgrenze) versichert - diese Leute werden schon statistische seltener krank. Dann erheben sie ihre Beiträge auch nach Risiko - Alter, Geschlecht, Vorerkrankungen, Beruf(?). Versuch mal mit einer schon relativ geringfügigenen aber chronischen Vorerkrankung bei einer Privaten reinzukommen. Wenn sie dich nehmen - hast du entweder einen erhöhten Beitrag oder aber alles was damit zusammenhängt wird ausgeschlossen.
Versuch mal ein Kind mit Problemen zu versichern (die im übrigen einen eigenen Beitrag zahlen müssen und nicht wie in der gesetzlichen kostenlos mitversichert sind) - schon ein paarmal Bronchits reicht aus um Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen ..... 
Bei der Krankenhaustagegeld unserer Kleinen wurde alles in Zusammenhang mit der angeborenen Fehlbildung ausgeschlossen. Wir waren in den letzen 1,5 Jahren allein 4 x im Krankenhaus (KH) zu Spiegelungen und Diagnostik + die erste große OP + 5 Wochen KH-Aufenthalt. Es ist nur KH-Tagegeld, aber was wenn wir sie komplett privat hätten versichern müssen? 
Ich seh in den Privaten nicht das Heil - sie ziehen gute Beitragszahler mit geringen Erkrankungsrisiko aus den gesetzlichen Versicherungen und dann wundert man sich warum das Solidarprinzip nicht funktioniert. 
Viele Grüße
Sandra

----------


## Küken

Ich schließe mich Maggi an was das anfangen und aufhören von Risikogruppen angeht.  
Typisches Beispiel, ist klettern ein Extremsport? Manch einer sagt ja der andere nein. An sich ist klettern ne sichere Sache. 
Was ist mit Fußball? Zählt nicht unbedingt zu den Extremsportarten und trotzden fährt man wenn man Wochenenddienst beim Rettungsdienst hat, einmal Sportplatz. 
Was ist mir Reiten? Ich selbst lag nicht nur einmal im Krankenhaus wegen einer Comotio, meine Schwester noch nie, eine Freundin ist mit dem Hubschrauber weg gekommen und war ein viertel Jahr im Krankenhaus weil sie samt Pferd übel gestürzt ist.  
Und dann gibt es ja auch noch andere Verrückte, Skater, snowboarder, ski fahrer, bekommen die dann auch nen Risikobeotrag und was ist mit leuten mit anderen Hobbies, wie zum Beispiel Feuerwehrler?
Bin selbst bei dem Verein und hab schon genug mit mir rum geschleppt, hier mal was gedehnt, da was verstaucht... 
Passiert nun mal bei der Arbeit, und Rettungs/Bergungstaucher und Höhenretter dann noch nen extra Aufschalg :Huh?:  
Und die Rettungsdienstler kriegen dann nen unbezahlbaren Tarif, hm, stress und seine auswirkungen, schweres Heben, das Risiko mal bei ner Roten Ampel einen zu übersehen, infektionen noch und nöcher.... 
Ich denke es ist schwer irgendwo ne Grenze zu ziehn...  
Das oben waren jetzt nur einige, vielleicht auch etwas extreme Beispiele...  
Lg küken

----------


## quaks

@küken - wie schon oben gesagt - die ganzen Beruflichen und auch ehrenamtliche Gefahren sind über die Berufgenossenschaft oder zusatzversicherungen der Organisationen abgedeckt.  
Mal dahingestellt ob ich das wirklich so wollte und ob ich es gut finden würde und ob es machbar ist und wirklich Geld sparen würde.  
aber warum ist es richtig / gerecht das ein berufliches Risiko extra versichter werden muss. Und das Risiko das einer nur aus Spass und Zeitvertreib immerwieder die Steilwand erklimmt trägt die Gemeinschaft ?  
lg Sandra

----------


## Küken

So, was ist denn nu aber Spass und was nicht...  
Klar gehen viele am Wochenende zum Zeitvertreib klettern, aber uach um in Übung zu bleiben für eventuelle Einsätz mit Höhenrettergruppen, Bergwacht etc...

----------


## Maggie

Hi Quaks, 
also irgendwie haste mich da aber missverstanden, hochloben tue ich die Privaten nicht, ich schrieb nur, dass es bei den Privaten klappt und eigentlich wäre ich auch gerne privatversichert, nur 1. habe ich eine crohnische Krankheit und 2. liege ich nicht über dem Beitragsbemessungssatz. Ich komme ja nicht mal in den Genuss einer Zusatzversicherung, nicht mal mit Ausschluss meiner crohnischen Erkrankung.
Für was benötigen wir denn in Deutschland soviele gesetzlichen Kassen, deren Verwaltungsapperat verschlingt ja auch so einiges an unseren Mitgliedsbeiträgen. Zudem finde ich es irgendwie nicht ok, dass z.B. Hausfrauen bei ihrem Ehemann beitragsfrei mitversichert sind.
Oder so wie mir erst kürzlich von einer Bekannten zugetragen wurde, sie ist selbstständig und fährt angeblich zuwenig Gewinn ein, deshalb ist sie beitragfrei bei ihrem Mann in der gesetzl. Kasse mitversichert.
Ich finde das ein Unding, überhaupt weil ich weiß, dass es nicht so ist, Frau braucht halt nur nen guten Steuerberater. 
Soviel ich weiß, müssen sogar Studenten einen minimalen Beitrag bei der KK bezahlen.
Oder z.B. Beamte die privatversichert sind, schicken ihre Frauen halbtags arbeiten, nur dass dann die Frau ihre Kinder bei der kostengünstigen gesetzlichen Krankenkasse mitversichern kann. 
Bei manchen gesetzl. Krankenversicherungen wird der Kochkurs für 1. Mitglied mehrmals bezahlt, oder die Rückenschule und was weiß ich was da noch für Kurse angeboten werden, aber Vitamin B12 Spritzen, die man wegen einem kurzen Dünndarm dringend benötigt, die werden nicht bezahlt. Ok die kann ich auch selber bezahlen, ich habe schon viel mehr selber bezahlt, ist ja immerhin für meine Gesundheit. Aber richtig finde ich das nicht. 
Und dass ein Privatversicherter statistisch seltener krank wird, kann schon sein, aber ich traue eh keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selber gefälscht habe lööl 
Und eine Private Versicherung kann keinen Beitragszahler aus der gesetzl. Versicherung ziehen, das entscheidet schon der Versicherte selber, zu welcher Kasse er möchte.
Es gibt auch gut Verdienende die sich freiwillig in der gesetzl. Kasse versichern, weil die eben wissen, dass wen sie einmal die Private gewählt haben, sie nicht mehr in die gesetzl, zurück können und im Alter eventuell höhere Kosten auf sie zukommen.
Und wieso soll ein Privatversicherter ein geringeres Erkrankungsrisiko haben :Huh?: Jeder Mensch egal ob gesetzl. oder privat versichert kann von heute auf morgen schwer erkranken.

----------


## StarBuG

> Soviel ich weiß, müssen sogar Studenten einen minimalen Beitrag bei der KK bezahlen.

 Bis 27. 54, und ab 27. zahl ich nun 108 im Monat Krankenkasse. 
Private haben ein statistisch geringeres Erkrankungsrisiko, weil kein Bürger der Unterschicht und unteren Mittelschicht in den Private versichert ist. Diese Beiden Gruppen haben schon ein statistisch höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit schwerer zu erkranken, da diese seltener und erst später zum Arzt gehen. Dann nimmt eine Private so gut wie keine chronisch Kranken, was deren Erkrankungszahlen statistisch auch drückt. 
Aber wir leben schon heute in einer 2 Klassenmedizin, und es wird in Zukunft noch schlimmer. Die gesetzliche Kasse wird eine absolute Minimalversorgung abdecken, und alles andere muss privat Bezahlt oder durch Zusatzversicherungen abgedeckt werden. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Obelix1962

@Sandra 
wir aus den Berg besitzenden Regionen kennen nun mal das Problem
Sturmflut nicht so.
Deshalb machen wir ja auch so gern Urlaub am Meer oder Bei Euch an der Nordsee (ich hab z.B. von 28-05.9 meine Zelte in Werdum aufgestellt) um
die Dünen von Neuharlingersiel mit unseren Karabinern zu bestücken 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## quaks

@maggie 
Tut mir leid - aber ich versteh deine Argumentation nicht. 
Wieso hälst du ein System für funkionierend, in dem du ein nicht versicherbares Risiko bist?
Es geht doch bei der Disskusion um die Machbarkeit einer guten medizinischen Versorgung der Allgemeinheit. 
Du hast insoweit recht, das die Privaten KV's Gewinn machen und es somit klappt, aber eben auch nur, weil sie Risikomangenment betreiben, welches du doch aber absolut ablehnst.  
sorry - ich kann dir da nicht folgen. 
@obelix - du weißt doch das es hier nicht um den Kletterer ansich geht!  :Zwinker:  
was die gegend an der nordsee so angeht - ich bin zugezogen und ich geb zu ich kenn nur die namen die auf der Strecke nach Bremen oder Hamburg beschildert sind *ein kleines bischen schäm*  :embarrassed_cut: 
aber ich warn dich - wenn du einen Haken in den Deich schlägst  :angry_slap_3:    :Zwinker:   
vg Sandra

----------


## Obelix1962

@maggie 
hoho welch Drohung  :angry_slap_3:  am frühen Morgen  :candle4: . 
aber ich kann dich beruhigen, ich achte sogar darauf das die gefangenen
Fischlein, Wattwürmchen und Krebschen wieder gesund ins Wattenmeer
zurück kommen.  :j_talk_hand_blink_cut: ut:  *Ich kenn doch meine Kinder (Spinnenjäger, Mückenflügelrausreiser,Katzenstreichler,
Plasteeimerbesitzer...)* 
Grüßle und keine Sorgen um den Deich
Obelix1962 
PS:
Ich nehme für den Deich extra einen laaaangen Bohrer mit

----------


## Nora

Hallo, 
im Rahmen meines Public Health Studiums muss ich mich demnächst in einer Podiumsdiskussion zu dem Thema auslassen, Standpunkt eindeutig contra. Das Lesen der Beiträge hat mir schon ziemlich weitergeholfen, aber manchmal schweift es ja ziemlich ab. Konkret brauche ich Argumente, habt ihr Lust mir ein paar zu nennen? Ich könnte dann hinterher berichten wie es so gelaufen ist. 
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir helft, danke!  :Smiley:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Nora 
Es ist zwar nicht unsere Vorstellungsseite aber trotzdem
ein Herzliches  :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:   willkommen im Patientenfragen.net 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg beim suchen nach noch mehr contra  :a_hit:   Punkten
zum Thema höhere Kassenbeiträge für Risikogruppen.
Du solltest Dir jedoch auch Pro  :c_love_puter4:   Punkte zu Gemüte ziehen führen diese
Dich letztentlich zum Ziel. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Maggie

Hallo Nora, 
wenn Risikogruppen, wer bestimmt die dann?? Und wie wird das bewertet bzw. von wem?? Wie will man einem Raucher nachweisen, dass er raucht. Oder einem Trinker, dass er regelmäßig Alkohol genießt oder einem Dicken, dass er zuviel ißt??
Dann gibt es da noch die Arbeitssucht, was ja bekanntlicherweise auch krank machen kann.
Ach Risikogruppen finde ich irgendwie daneben,man müßte die Leute ja überwachen wie bei der Stasi.
Das einzig Richtige die Kosten im Gesundheitssystem etwas zu drücken, wäre die gesetzlichen KK zusammenzufassen. Dem Versicherten eine Rechnung durch den Doc zukommen zu lassen, damit jeder seine Kosten, die er verursacht vor Augen geführt werden und dass kein Abrechnungsschwindel mehr betrieben werden kann.
Werbung der gesetzl. Krankenkassen unterbinden, denn wenn es nur 1 gesetzl. Kasse geben würde, wäre so etwas auch nicht nötig. Zudem werden hier Mitgliedsgelder zweckentfremdet. Wollte nicht wissen was eine Werbung der sogenannten "Gesundheitskasse" im Fernsehen kostet und wieviele Kranke man mit diesem Geld behandeln könnt.

----------


## Maggie

Nochmal kurz, denke dass das Thema nicht so offtopic ist. 
Ich habe morgen einen Termin beim Hautarzt, habe ein Muttermal unter dem Arm, genau in der Achsel. Das Teil habe ich schon von Geburt an und mich hat es noch nie gestört.
Jetzt war ich vor nem 1/4 Jahr beim Frauenarzt und der bemerkte das Teil und meinte ich solle das wegmachen lassen, das würde ja böse ausschauen. Ich muß dazu sagen manchmal juckt und blutet es.
Dann war ich beim Hautarzt, das war letztes Quartal, der schaute sich das an und meinte, na bösartig ist es noch nicht, aber er würde das wegmachen lassen bevor es bösartig wird.
Allerdings übernimmt die gesetzl. Kasse die Kosten nicht und privat würde das 50 kosten.
Ok dachte ich, ich lasse es wegmachen, dann habe ich kein Jucken und keine blutverschmierten T-Shirts mehr.
Als ich ging sagte mir die Arzthelferin, dass ich erst wieder im neuen Quartal nen Termin haben könne und ich solle bitte einen neuen Überweisungschein mitbringen. 
Habe mir zuert keine großen Gedanken gemacht. Nun kommt es aber, wieso eigentlich nen neuen Überweisungsschein, wenn ich privat die Kosten tragen soll :Huh?: 
Habe heute bei der Kasse angerufen und nachgefragt, ob dies rechtens sei und da hieß es NEIN, wenn ich privat bezahle, dann ohne Überweisungsschein. Und auch die Nachsorgeuntersuchung sei selbst zu bezahlen.
Die Bearbeiterin sagte mir dann auch, dass ein Hautarzt mit der Kasse für so einen kleinen Eingriff auch nur 15 abrechnen könne. 
Und meine Überlegung war nun, wenn solche Igelleistungen immer so behandelt werden, also mit Überweisungschein und privater Rechnung, dann ist es kein Wunder, dass die Kosten der Kassen explodieren. Gespart wird nichts und gegen Risikogruppen wird auf der anderen Seite mobil gemacht, nur dass manche im Geldbeutel immer fetter werden. 
Die Kassen werden trotz privater Leistung belastet, weiß ja nicht was der Doc mit dem Überweisungsschein vor hat, bin ja kein Privatpatient, damit ich das kontrollieren kann. 
Und den Patienten stinkt es immer mehr, dass ihnen noch mehr aufgebuckelt wird. Also ich denke mir, an dem ganzen System stimmt etwas nicht. 
Ich werde dem Arzt morgen keinen Überweisungsschein geben, werde mich blöd stellen und sagen, dass ich dachte, es sei eine private Leistung und werde auch nach dem Eingriff eine detailierte Rechnung verlangen.
Vorher kann ich ihm ja schlecht sagen, was ich von dem Ganzen halte, nicht dass er mir ne Narbe verpaßt, die sich gewaschen hat.

----------


## Nora

Danke für die nette Begrüßung und für die Argumente. Besonders die Alternativen werde ich am Montag wahrscheinlich aufgreifen, ist schließlich immer gut dass man welche aufzeigen kann wenn man contra argumentiert. Du könntest/solltest einfach zu einem anderen Arzt gehen, vor allem wenn du so wenig in ihn vertrauen kannst!

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Maggie! 
Ich bin recht verwundert über das, was ich da von Dir gelesen habe! 
Also, wenn ein Muttermal juckt und blutet gehört es raus und zwar möglichst zügig und nicht erst im neuen Quartal, außer das neue Q. fängt in den nächsten 3 Tagen an. 
Ich möchte ja der Arzthelferin nichts unterstellen, aber gerade an einer Anmeldung sollte man soviel Kenntnis über Abrechnungsdinge besitzen, daß man zwischen Privat- und Kassenleistungen sowie IGEL-Leistungen unterscheiden kann!! Natürlich brauchst Du KEINEN Überweisungsschein, wenn Du das privat zahlen sollst! Du wirst vorher (hoffentlich) einen Behandlungsvertrag unterschreiben und hinterher eine Privatrechnung bekommen, wo alle Posten aufgeschlüsselt sind! So sollte es zumindest sein. Wenn Du nur eine Quittung in die Hand bekommst, dann nimm die, aber bestehe auf einer Privatrechnung!! 
Verstehe allerdings nicht, wieso das nicht über die gesetzliche abgerechnet werden kann, denn so wie sich das bei Dir liest, läßt Du das ja nicht aus schönheitstechnischen Aspekten wegmachen, sondern das Teil blutet schon. Entweder hat sich das alles geändert, was ja sein kann, oder aber ich habe einfach Glück mit meiner Hautärztin. Die sagte mir, wenn es juckt oder blutet oder sich irgendwie verändert soll ich sofort kommen (ich hatte auch ein Muttermal, welches unter Beobachtung stand!)und dann macht sie das weg. Natürlich fragte ich auch wegen der Kosten, da guckte sie verständinislos und meinte, na über Ihre Krankenkasse, wie sonst?! Außer sie macht es mir weg, weil es mich stört, also der Schönheit wegen, dann müßte ich es privat zahlen! 
Eines Tages war es mir dann so, als ob ich Blut gesehen hätte und ich bin hingefahren. Zack, zack, Spritze rein und weg mit dem Teil, Pflaster drauf und gut war! Abrechnung über die Krankenversichertenkarte! Das war letztes Jahr im Oktober, äh, oder November. Genau weiß ich es nicht mehr!
Dann habe ich eine Woche auf das Ergebnis gewartet, habe angerufen und sie hat mir mitgeteilt, das alles in Ordnung war. Aber es sei gut gewesen zu kommen, denn es hätte ja auch anders sein können, nachdem es geblutet hatte. 
Schreib doch mal, wie es nun war in der Praxis!  
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall keine Schmerzen und Gute Besserung! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Maggie 
Wechsle bitte Deinen Hautarzt. 
Meines Wissens nach sind Muttermale die sich verändern in unserem alter mit
Vorsicht zu behandeln.
Es könnten nämlich die ersten Anzeichen von Krebs sein.
Bei Vergrößerung und Entzündung der Male ist es oft so das etwas nicht
stimmt. Dein Hautarzt weis das im normalfall auch. 
Oft kommmt es aber auch darauf an was für eine Diagnostik welcher Grund auf der Überweisung steht.
Du solltest da ganz sicher gehen und darüber auch noch mal mit Deiner Frauenärztin sprechen. 
Die operativ entfernten Hautteile werden im Normalfall dann nämlich eingeschickt und Labortechnisch
bearbeitet um einen Negativen Befund bezüglich Krebs ausschließen zu können. 
Verdammt noch mal muß ich da sagen
was erlauben sich manche Doc's die haben einen Eid abgelegt.  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Maggie

Hallöchen, 
so jetzt hab ich das Teil weg. Ich kam in die Praxis und man fragte sofort nach meiner Versichertenkarte und dem Überweisungsschein. (war mir ja schon irgendwie klar lööl). Ja und dann sprach ich noch kurz mit dem Doc, ich muß sagen der Typ war mir keineswegs unsymphatisch, hat echt nen symphatischen und lockeren Eindruck gemacht. 
Ich fragte ihn dann, ob ich denn die 50 überweisen könne, nachdem ich ne Rechnung bekommen würde. Er dann: Sie bekommen lediglich eine Quittung, haben sie denn nicht soviel Geld dabei. Hab dann gegrinst und nach nem Kartenlesegerät gefragt, hat er aber auch nicht, ist angeblich zu teuer. (Oder es ist wegen dem Finanzamt löl) Hätte mich noch interessiert, wenn ich gesagt hätte, dass ich nicht soviel Geld dabei habe, ob er mich dann überhaupt behandelt hätte?
Aber ich wollte nicht provozieren. 
Also ich bekam dann so nen Bogen auf dem die ganzen Preise standen, mit nem 2,3 fachen Satz oder wie das heißt. Mußte den natürlich unterschreiben und dann ging es los. 
Ich hab kein Theater gemacht wegen der Versichertenkarte und dem Überweisungsschein, wollte ja schließlich das Ding weghaben. Zudem war mir der Typ wirklich nicht unsymphatisch, muß wohl heutzutage jeder sehen wo er bleib, obwohl ich das nicht ok finde.
Denke mal, dass da irgendwie noch mit der Kasse abgerechnet wird, obwohl ich ja nach der Behandlung noch 50 bezahlt habe. 
Na ja, es war wenigstens schmerzfrei, er hat gut gespritzt und dann gelasert. Ich kann nämlich keine Spritzen mit Adrenalin vertragen und er erklärte mir deshalb müsse gelasert werden, denn ohne Adrenalinspritze würde es zu stark bluten :Huh?:  Bin ja Laie und weiß über solche Dinge nicht Bescheid.
Nachbehandlung gebe es keine wenn es gut verheilt, er gab mir noch ne Narbensalbe mit. Mit der Behandlung war ich wirklich zufrieden, kann wirklich nicht meckern, wenn es jetzt noch gut verheilt. 
Habe mir halt nur Gedanken gemacht, wieviele Ärzte solche Dinge wohl so handhaben und somit die Krankenkassen bescheißen und am Ende zahlen alle Versicherten die Rechnung, indem mal wieder die Beitragssätze in die Höhe gehen.:-(((

----------


## Maggie

Nachtrag 
hatte ja einen Tag zuvor bei der Gesundheitskasse  loool  angerufen und da sagte man mir, dass das Entfernen eines Muttermales nur bezahlt wird, wenn es an einer ungüsntigen Stelle sei oder es sich verändert hätte, dazu müsse ich aber erst zum medizinischen Dienst der Krankenkasse um das bewerten zu können. Derb gelle, ich warte doch nicht nochmals 4 Wochen bis ich nen Termin beim medizinischen Dienst habe, verschiebe meinen Hautarzttermin und muß dann nochmals 4 Wochen warten bis ich nen neuen Termin beim Hautarzt habe.
Übrigens der Hautarzt muß total ausgebucht sein, der nimmt keine neuen Patienten mehr an, stand bei ihm an der Tür. Also schlecht kann der auf seinem Gebiet dann wirklich nicht sein, oder?

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Maggie! 
In Ordnung ist das nicht, wenn Du privat zahlen mußtest und auch einen Ü-Schein brauchtest! Es könnte höchstens sein, daß er das splittet, also das nur der Laser privat gezahlt wird und der Rest über Krankenkasse, so erklären sich auch irgendwie die 50 Euro. Ist nämlich für den 2,3fachen Satz recht wenig bei so einer Sache. Hast Du denn eine Kopie bekommen von dem, was Du vorher unterschrieben hast? Da müßten die einzelnen Positionen draufstehen. 
Ich werde das nächste mal meine Hautärztin fragen bzgl. Medizinischem Dienst, ich kann mir das nicht wirklich vorstellen! Vielleicht war auch die Sachbearbeiterin Deiner Krankenkasse nicht die Kompetenteste! 
Aber schön, daß es schmerzlos über die Bühne gegangen ist. Ich vertrage auch keine Adrenalin-Zusätze bei Betäubungen, weiß ich aber nur von Zahnsachen! 
Ein schönes schmerzfreies Wochenende! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## Maggie

Hi Andi, 
nö ich hab keine Kopie von dem bekommen, was ich unterschrieben habe. Da stand auch kein Preis von 50 , sondern Muttermal entfernen ab 30  je nach Größe und auf der Vorderseite stand, dass ich 50 zu zahlen hätte. Auf der Rückseite waren sämtliche Behandlungsarten mit Preisen von 20 bis 250 aufgeführt. Wie auf ner Preisliste einer Kosmetikerin. Ich bekam lediglich eine Quittung für ne Laserbehandlung á 50.
Ja und diese Krankenkasse werde ich demnächst eh wechseln, die gehen mir schon lange auf den Geist. Habe da vor 1 Jahr einmal angerufen, weil ich ins Krankenhaus mußte und mein Doc meinte ich müsse ins nächst gelegene KKH, ich dürfe nicht ins KKH meiner Wahl. Wollte mich erkundigen, ob dies stimmen würde, da ich eine Abneigung gegen das hier gelegene KKH habe.
Schnauzte mich die Bearbeiterin an, was ich denn gegen das KKH hätte und meinte erst dass ich wohl keine andee Wahl hätte. Dachte ich spinne und sagte ihr das mir das neu sei, dass ich in Deutschland keine freie Arztwahl hätte und sie soll mir die Passage im SGB mal geben. Erst dann kam pampig rüber, wenn ich die Fahrt bezahlen würde, kann ich mir mein KKH aussuchen.
Na ja für teuere Werbung im Fernsehen haben die Geld und für jeden Rentnerkurs, das nervt mich schon lange wie die mit den Beitragsgeldern umgehen. 
Aber ich denke, dass der Arzt nicht korrekt gehandelt hat, denn wenn er mir eine reine Privatleistung zukommen läßt, dann muß auch ausschließlich privat abgerechnet werden und nicht noch über Kasse, was er wohl vor hat, ansonsten hätte er keinen Überweisungsschein und keine Versichertenkarte verlangt. 
Das mit dem Adrenalin weiß ich auch vom Zahnarzt, da lag ich schon einmal über eine Stunde flach  und der Zahnarzt bekam es mit der Angst zu tun. 
Wie setzt man hier eigentlich die tollen Smilies in die Beiträge :Huh?:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Maggie! 
Ich kann schon verstehen, daß die Splittung vielleicht nicht ganz einzusehen ist, aber wenn ich mich lasern lasse bei meiner Hautärztin, dann geht das in die Hunderte. Deshalb denke ich mir halt, der rechnet die Laserbehandlung, darüber hast Du ja auch ne Quittung bekommen, privat ab, aber den Rest über Kasse! Denn wenn es rein Privat ginge, hätte der auch noch die Konsultationsgebühr verlangen können, Verbandszeug ebenfalls auf Rechnung und die Spritze! Alles zusammen gerechnet wird auf jeden Fall teurer als 50 Euro.  
In Deutschland hat man freie Arzt- und auch Krankenhauswahl. Die Kosten für die Anfahrt trägt die Krankenkasse sowieso nicht, außer Du fährst mit Tatütata, aber selbst dann gibt es noch eine hohe Eigenbeteiligung.  
Die Krankenkasse solltest Du vielleicht wirklich wechseln! Und auch den Hautarzt würde ich wechseln. Es erscheint mir immer noch komisch, bei Veränderungen an Muttermalen diese nicht komplett mit der Kasse abzurechnen. Wollte der vielleicht seinen Laser an die Frau bringen?  
Bezüglich der Spritze (Unverträglichkeit auf Adrenalin), was sollen dann Leute wie wir beim Zahnarzt machen? Da blutet es doch auch manchmal heftiger..... Und ich kriege ja auch Spritzen ohne Adrenalin!
Also irgendwie erscheint mir das alles sehr suspekt und klingt ein wenig nach klingender Kasse! 
Hoffe aber, Du hast keine Schmerzen und wünsche Dir einen schönen Samstag! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea 
P.S. Die tollen Smileys kriegst Du, wenn Du auf weitere klickst (steht unter den normalen Smileys), einen oder mehrere aussuchen und jeweils anklicken, dann fügen die sich an der Stelle im Text ein, wo der Cursor steht!*

----------


## Maggie

Danke Andi für Deine Antwort, sorry finde aber keine Smilies und auch keine weiteren!!!Also kein Button mit "weitere". 
Ja das Ganze kam mir auch irgendwie suspekt vor, deshalb auch hier die ganzen Fragen von mir. 
Und mit Tatütata bin ich noch nie ins KKH gekommen, selbst damals bei meinem Darmverschluss bat ich meine Mutter, dass sie mich fährt, weil ich nicht in so nem Wagen liegen wollte. Blöd ist halt nur, dass wenn man so ins KKH kommt, man erst einmal warten soll, die denken dann es sei nicht schlimm wenn man von einem Familienangehörigen gefahren wurde.
Nur als ich denen den ganzen Gang vollgekübelt habe und sie das ekelige Zeugs sahen, kamen die in die Gänge löl 
Aber zurück zum Thema, ich denke dass man keine höheren Krankenkassenbeiträge für Risikogruppen verlangen sollte. Eben wegen den von mir bereits genannten Gründen.
Das ganze System gehört reformiert und nicht nur immer wieder häppchenweise den Versicherten noch mehr aufbrummen. 
Für was sind denn soviele gesetzl. Krankenkassen in Deutschland nötig, wenn es eh keinen Wettbewerb untereinander gibt?? Und jede Krankenkasse hat Vorstände die sich teuer bezahlen lassen. So werden Mitgliedsbeiträge eigentlich zweckentfremdet. 
Alle gesetzl. KK müssen sich an die gesetzl. Vorlagen halten und diese schreiben halt mal vor, was eine Krankenkasse leisten darf, der Spielraum ist da sehr minimal. 
Für was brauchen Ärzte eine extra Gebührenstelle?? Mir fällt im Moment der Name für diese Einrichtung nicht ein. Aber das ist doch auch nochmals ein Verwaltungsapperat der zusätzlich Kosten verursacht. 
Die Krankenkasse sieht somit gar nicht, was tatsächlich für einen Patienten abgerechnet wird. 
Was ich noch bemängle, sind die Ehefrauen die zum Teil selbstständig sind, jedoch angeblich zu wenig verdienen und somit bei ihrem Mann beitragfrei mitversichert sind. ( Diesen Fall bekam ich erst von einer Bekannten, die es so praktiziert, erzählt) 
Jeder schaut doch nur noch, dass er mit wenig Aufwand den größt möglichen Vorteil für sich rausziehen kann.

----------


## steleben

"öhm, auch ein bloßes Kinderkriegen ist mit erhöhten Risiken verbunden ... wo sind die Grenzen?" - wurde hier genannt. Ich bin privat versichert und zahle aus eben diesem Grund mehr. Bei der Geburt meiner Tochter war der betreffende Arzt nicht einmal anwesend (war in zwei Stunden problemlos erledigt), stellte aber hinterher eine Rechnung über sechs Stunden Beistand bei einer "Risikogeburt". Ich hab aber bist heute nur ein Tochter und nicht drei. Auch sowas belastet die Kassen...
So also erstens mal: Frauen bezahlen für's Risiko Kinderkriegen schon mal mehr... warum dann nicht den Astmatiker, der trotzdem wild weiterraucht auch zur Kasse bitten :Huh?:  Ist nur mal als Frage in den Raum gestellt... oder mein Schwiegertiger - sie hat Verbot vom Arzt Ski zufahren und  Tennis zu spielen, wegen ihres Knies. Sie betreibt aber beides Hochleistungsmäßig mit der Argumentation: "Egal - die Kasse zahlt doch mein neues Gelenk..." das finde ich auch nicht richtig in Anbetracht der Tatsache dass Frauen auch ihr Schwangerschafts- und Geburtenrisiko finanzieren müssen. Allerdings halte ich eben beides für fragwürdig, da auch nicht alle Frauen Kinder kriegen und zum anderen: wie soll kontrolliert werden wer sich wann und wie falsch verhalten und dies tatsächlich die potentielle komplikation hervorgerufen hat. Und wie sollten die Kosten für so eine aufwendige Kontrolliererei finanziert werden :Huh?:  Wie man es dreht und wendet: "gerecht" wird es nie sein können. Leider.... da müssen wir eben alle in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen, auch mit eingerechnet, dass es wohl auch den einen oder anderen Arzt oder sonstigen Therapeuten geben wird, der sich auf Kosten der Patienten/Allgemeinheit bereichern will. Aber ich denke auch, dass es sich einfach um das eine berühmte schwarze Schaf handelt. Und was ist dann mit den Blaumachern, die wegen ihrer Attesteholerei die Kassen belasten? sicher ist es ärgerlich zu sehen wie andere mit den Beiträgen umgehen, die man bezahlt. Wir rauchen nicht, wir trinken nicht, ernähren uns bewusst und gesund... aber: wir tun es für uns und wenn die Kassen leer sind und immer weniger übernommen werden kann, macht sich auch hoffentlich eine bewusste und gesunde Lebensweise bezahlt für diejenigen, die auch beizeiten an sich und ihre Gesundheit gedacht haben und nicht jede Varantwortung an Arzt und die Krankenkassen abgegeben haben. Jeder der über die Kosequenzen nachdenkt sollte aus eigenem Intresse größtmögliche Prävention betreiben... Risiken minimieren, gesunde Ernährung, regelmäßig bewegen usw.... Wissen würden es ja alle.  :Cool:   und: wenn es immer ein bisschen mehr werden die rücksicht auf sich selbst nehmen, die prävention in den Praxen groß geschrieben wird, dann ist vielleicht auch irgendwann wieder soviel Geld in den Kassen, dass den wirklich Kranken auch die bestmögliche Hilfe finanziert werden kann

----------


## steleben

"öhm, auch ein bloßes Kinderkriegen ist mit erhöhten Risiken verbunden ... wo sind die Grenzen?" - wurde hier genannt. Ich bin privat versichert und zahle aus eben diesem Grund mehr. Bei der Geburt meiner Tochter war der betreffende Arzt nicht einmal anwesend (war in zwei Stunden problemlos erledigt), stellte aber hinterher eine Rechnung über sechs Stunden Beistand bei einer "Risikogeburt". Ich hab aber bist heute nur eine Tochter und nicht drei. Auch sowas belastet die Kassen...
So also erstens mal: Frauen bezahlen für's Risiko Kinderkriegen schon mal mehr... warum dann nicht den Asthmatiker, der trotzdem wild weiterraucht auch zur Kasse bitten :Huh?:  Ist nur mal als Frage in den Raum gestellt... oder mein Schwiegertiger - sie hat Verbot vom Arzt Ski zu fahren und Tennis zu spielen, wegen ihres Knies. Sie betreibt aber beides Hochleistungsmäßig mit der Argumentation: "Egal - die Kasse zahlt doch mein neues Gelenk..." das finde ich auch nicht richtig in Anbetracht der Tatsache dass Frauen auch ihr Schwangerschafts- und Geburtenrisiko finanzieren müssen. Allerdings halte ich eben beides für fragwürdig, da auch nicht alle Frauen Kinder kriegen und zum anderen: wie soll kontrolliert werden wer sich wann und wie falsch verhalten und dies tatsächlich die potentielle Komplikation hervorgerufen hat. Und wie sollten die Kosten für so eine aufwendige Kontrolliererei finanziert werden :Huh?:  Wie man es dreht und wendet: "gerecht" wird es nie sein können. Leider.... da müssen wir eben alle in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen, auch mit eingerechnet, dass es wohl auch den einen oder anderen Arzt oder sonstigen Therapeuten geben wird, der sich auf Kosten der Patienten/Allgemeinheit bereichern will. Aber ich denke auch, dass es sich einfach um das eine berühmte schwarze Schaf handelt. Und was ist dann mit den Blaumachern, die wegen ihrer Attesteholerei die Kassen belasten? Sicher ist es ärgerlich zu sehen wie andere mit den Beiträgen umgehen, die man bezahlt. Wir rauchen nicht, wir trinken nicht, ernähren uns bewusst und gesund... aber: wir tun es für uns und wenn die Kassen leer sind und immer weniger übernommen werden kann, macht sich auch hoffentlich eine bewusste und gesunde Lebensweise bezahlt für diejenigen, die auch beizeiten an sich und ihre Gesundheit gedacht haben und nicht jede Varantwortung an Arzt und die Krankenkassen abgegeben haben. Jeder der über die Kosequenzen nachdenkt sollte aus eigenem Intresse größtmögliche Prävention betreiben... Risiken minimieren, gesunde Ernährung, regelmäßig bewegen usw.... Wissen würden es ja alle.  :Cool:  und: wenn es immer ein bisschen mehr werden die Rücksicht auf sich selbst nehmen, die Prävention in den Praxen groß geschrieben wird, dann ist vielleicht auch irgendwann wieder soviel Geld in den Kassen, dass den wirklich Kranken auch die bestmögliche Hilfe finanziert werden kann

----------


## zefiro

Ich habe diesen Thread erst heute entdeckt, drum geb ich einfach mal meine Meinung dazu ab: 
ich denke, dass es einfach zu schwierig sein dürfte, abzugrenzen, welche Verhaltensweisen bzw. Eigenschaften tatsächlich nur negative Auswirkungen auf die Kosten des Gesundheitswesen haben. 
Beispiel: Klettern.
jemand, der viel klettert hat gelegentlich mal einen kleinen Unfall, der behandelt werden muss. Andererseits ist ein Kletterer im allgemeinen vermutlich gesünder als der Durchschnitt der Bevölkerung. Denn er muss auf sein Gewicht achten (mit Bierbauch käme er nicht weit) und ist vermutlich auch seelisch relativ ausgeglichen (wer weiß? vielleicht müsste er sonst irgendwann auf Depressionen behandelt werden? Das kostet dann auch Geld...) 
Ausserdem: ist nicht beinahe jedes Verhalten auf irgendeine Weise risikobehaftet? Müssten dann nicht auch notorische Sofasitzer zur Kasse gebeten werden (erhöhte Kosten wg. Übergewicht und Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen)? Oder Autofahrer? Oder Radfahrer (die könnten ja stürzen)? Und wer bei Glatteis auf die Straße geht ist natürlich selber schuld. Da sollte dann die Kasse auch nicht mehr einspringen, nicht wahr?
Wer zu viel arbeitet und sich einen Burnout einhandelt, muss dann extra zahlen. Wer zu oft Fastfood isst, muss mit erhöhten Beiträgen rechnen. usw... 
Tja, und wie wollte man das kontrollieren? Wird in Zukunft der Erwerb eines Skipasses der Krankenkasse gemeldet? 
Also, kurz gesagt: ich finde es nicht wirklich sinnvoll, solche Forderungen umsetzen zu wollen. 
Viele Grüße,
Martin

----------


## mämchen

Ich sehe das wie zefiro. 
Um ein paar Kilos runterzukriegen und wieder fitter zu werden hab ich letztes Jahr im Mai einen von der Krankenkasse gesponserten Nordic Walking Kurs besucht. Richtige Laufschuhe und Kleidung hatte ich. Nach wenigen Treffen bekam ich Probleme mit dem Fuß, Spritze rein, nächste Woche noch eine, wurde nicht besser. Orthopäde u. HA sprachen von Sehnenreizung. Nächster Versuch Dicloakut gegen die Entzündung, keine Besserung, nach fünf Monaten MRT, gleichzeitig heftiger Ausschlag. MRT-Ergebnis: chron. part. Sehnenabriß; Ausschlag vom Diclo. Ich brauchte teure handgefertigte Einlagen für den Fuß u. bin noch immer in Behandlung wegen des Ausschlages. 
Wie also sollte man sowas einordnen? 
Ute

----------


## Monsti

Ganz klar, alle Sportler zahlen mehr!    :yes_2_cut:    Grüßle von Angie

----------


## nupi

Hallo Michael, ich denke es wäre besser die verantwortlichen Hersteller an die Kosten für das Gesundheitssystem heranzuziehen. Genauso wie die Tabaksteuer oder Spirituosensteuer kann es eine Gesundheitssteuer geben.
Solange Minderwertige Nahrung billiger ist als Gesunde Nahrung wird der Konsument zu billigen Nahrung greifen.
Ich vergönne einen Konsument nicht einen Hamburger vom Fastfood für 1  aber ein Salat kostet das 5 fache und da ist logisch das der Konsument sogar zum Hamburger verführt wird, statt zum Salat.
Aber die Gesundheitssteuer und Tabaksteuer sollte auch den Krankenkosten zugute kommen und nicht das der Staat sich selbst daran bereichert.
Da es eine Vielzahl von Versicherungen gibt, sollte das eingenommene Geld in einer Kasse ausserhalb der Krankenkasse verwaltet werden.
Falls Krankheiten die auf Rauchen und Fastfood Konsum zurückzuführen sind auftauchen, sollte aus dieser Kasse bezahlt werden. Damit wäre der Wettbewerb unter den Krankenkassen nicht gestört, niemand bevorzugt.
Falls eine Krankenkasse selber darauf achtet keine Raucher und Übergewichtigen als Mitglieder aufzunehmen.
In dem Neuen Fall hätte sie kein Nachteil mehr.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo .., 
wo fängt man da an? Bei Kleinkindern die von ihren Müttern heftig gesüssten Tee bekommen haben und deren Gebiss ...Patienten die sehr gerne Cola getrunken haben und nun Osteoporose haben, chronisch Kranke meinetwegen mit Rheuma oder Endometriose. Oder auch Unfallopfer mit Folgeschäden. Wenn u.a. ein Arm geschädigt worden ist und der andere aus Überlastungsgründen dann Probleme macht. Also so zu sagen zweimal bestraft wenn der Arzt dann sagt,  Physio nein gibt es nicht Kontingent ist ausgeschöpft.  
Zitat -> Falls eine Krankenkasse selber darauf achtet keine Raucher und Übergewichtigen als Mitglieder aufzunehmen. Man hat einmal geschaut wie das real aussieht bei den Frauen sind etwas mehr als 40 % Übergewichtig und bei den Männern über 55 % !  Da wäre es doch angebracht die Lebensmittel mit sehr viel Zucker nicht selten auch mit verschiedenen Zuckerarten einen Rote Ampel zu geben. wie in UK. Da wären allerdings in Deutschland zu viele Lebensmittel  knallrot!!!!  Das Gesundheitswesen bekommt jedes Jahr ca. 310 Milliarden € . Warum ist in Ländern wie Dänemark, Norwegen, Holland, Schweden MRSA ein deutlich geringeres Problem  http://www.scinexx.de/dossier-bild-510-12-16214.html Oder was kostet es wenn es z.B. bei Masern zu gewissen Komplikationen kommt In Frankreich gibt es inzwischen eine Impfpflicht! Es kostet bis zu 30000 € wer da nicht impfen geht.  
Wenn man In Deutschland wo es richtige Masernwellen und einige Tote gegeben.hat, danach fragen würde z.B. Berlin , Bayern gäbe es grosse Diskussionen. In Bayern 
Ein Rechtsanwalt sieht dies so    http://www.zjs-online.com/dat/artikel/2013_6_742.pdf 
Natürlich ist es einfacher den Weg zu gehen das man bei den chronisch Kranken spart!

----------


## josie

Hallo Nupi!
Ich würde mal sagen, daß deine Vorschläge alle nicht zu gebrauchen sind, weil man bei vielen Krankheiten auch heute noch nicht sicher sagen kann, woher sie kommen, nicht jeder der Lungenkrebs hat, ist ein Raucher und dafür gibt es zig Beispiele. 
Wenn jeder Mensch einfach ein bißchen seinen Verstand einsetzt, dann weiß er, daß in einem Hamburger für 1 € nicht viel gesundes drin stecken kann, wenn man diesen ständig ißt und 1 Kopfsalat kostet auch nicht mehr als 1 €   

> Falls eine Krankenkasse selber darauf achtet keine Raucher und Übergewichtigen als Mitglieder aufzunehmen

 nicht jeder Übergewichtige ißt zuviel, nicht jeder Zuckerkranke ernährt sich mit zuviel Zucker, nicht jeder Rheumakranke ißt zuviel Fleisch usw, das wäre eine endlose Liste, da müßte man auch jeden Computerfreak der nur am PC sitzt, keine Behandlung für Rückenprobleme zugestehen und durch die wenige Bewegung ist er womöglich auch noch übergewichtig, und bekommt Herzprobleme :Huh?: ?? 
Der Freizeitsportler, der beim Skifahren sich ein Kreuzband reißt oder den Oberschenkel bricht oder wie Mich. S im Koma liegt, bekommt dann auch keine med. Versorgung, weil selbst verschuldet?? 
Wer soll die Entscheidung treffen? Da möchte ich mal Deutschland hören, wenn jemandem die med. Versorgung gestrichen wird, weil ein Sachbearbeiter sagt, der Betroffene hat es selbst herbeigeführt. 
Ich bin schon der Meinung, daß jeder für sich und seinen Körper zuständig ist und einfach mal überlegen muß, ob es immer das Billigste sein muß, was man konsumiert, da wäre viel gewonnen.

----------


## nupi

Ich bin kein Raucher und Säufer, aber soweit ich weiss zahlen Risikogruppen mehr Steuern als Abstinenzler.
Der Staat verdient reichlich Kohle an der Sucht der Menschen.
Vielleicht sollte man mal lieber an dieser Adresse anklopfen als immer nur mehr bei den Süchtigen in die Tasche zu greifen. Dann noch was. Krankenkassenbeiträge für Fettleibige hoch, aber ungesunde Nahrung bleibt billig.
Wenn ich nur sehe ein Hamburger wird für 1  bei Fastfood Ketten angeboten aber ein Salat kostet 5 .
Da passt einfach das Verhältnis nicht. Da vergeht bei mir auch der Appetit nach Salat.
Extrem Sportler sollten eine extra Unfallversicherung abschliessen.

----------


## Lottel

Ich denke dieses Kategorisieren der Menschen ist absoluter Humbug, man will einfach nicht  mehr Schubladen schaffen noch mehr Systematiken dahinter bedienen und  letztlich darf man eines nicht vergessen, man will noch mehr Kohle verdienen, denn genau das tun ja auch Krankenkassen, auch deren Jobs wollen bezahlt seien.
Und ich gebe meinem Vorposter Recht, also die Verhältnisse stimmen nicht, einerseits wird man bestraft für etwas das in der Gesellschaft angelangt ist, wo wird denn dann gesundes essen und co gefördert? Das ist alles so aneinander vorbei das geht schon gar nicht mehr.

----------


## nupi

Und was ist mit denen die an den Süchten der Menschen reichlich verdienen einschliesslich Steueramt. Kein Wort darüber gefallen.

----------


## StefanD.

Es ist schon ein seltsames Ding! Wir suchen immer zwanghaft nach Menschen die uns auf der Tasche liegen könnten. Weil wir so die Hoffnung haben das unsere Belastungen vielleicht um zwei , drei Cents sinken. 
Wo mache ich das fest? Sage ich als Arzt zu einer Frau Du darfst mit 45 J . kein Kind mehr bekommen weil dann die Komplikationen zunehmen was die Allgemeinheit bezahlen muss.
Es gibt nicht wenige Frauen die haben Morbus Basedow und später eine Hypothyreose (Schilddrüsenunterfunktion). Nicht selten kommt es in dem Zusammenhang zu einer Gewichtszunahme und einem  erhöhter Cholesterinspiegel. Ob da auch das L-Thyroxin eine Rolle spielt!
Was sage ich da in dem Fall zu den Betroffenen? Wo ziehen wir da die Grenze zwischen gut und böse? 
Wie ist das eigentlich umgedreht also ich habe nach einem Termin bei einem Dermatologen nachgefragt! OK kein Problem sie können in 10 Monaten kommen.
In der Praxis zwei Ärzte der erste Arzt sagt OK da müssen wir eine Biopsie machen! Lassen sie sich einen Termin geben. Nach drei Monaten zweiter Arzt nein da wird keine Biopsie gemacht nur eine Überpigmentierung - eine Nachfrage beim Kollegen Fehlanzeige. Hier haben sie ein Privatrezept 
Nun Patient was nun der eine Arzt sagt dies und der andere jenes. Hinweise das dies doch sehr seltsam ist akzeptiert der zweite Arzt nicht. 
Also fragt Patient nach ob er in der Uniklinik einen Termin bekommen kann OK kein Problem schon im sieben Monaten sind sie dran. 
Eine junge Dermatologin sagt wieder da müssen wir eine Biopsie machen. Dies mit Rücksprache bei der Oberärztin. 
Also wird die Biopsie gemacht. In den Unterlagen steht dann allerdings die Biopsie ist zu oberflächlich erfolgt so konnte man die Fragestellung  ->  Necrobiosis lipoidicia nicht beantworten. 
Es wäre aber inzwischen  eine chronische Hauterkrankung.  
Die Ärztin verschreibt mir Medikamente das meiste auf ein Privatrezept. Die Apothekerin dies macht dann 90  Allerdings hätte die eine Salbe die GKV bezahlt. Also frage ich die Apothekerin ob man dies mit einem Anruf klären könnte. 
Die Apothekerin sagte die Ärztin wäre angeblich in den Urlaub gegangen!  
Die Ärztin hat allerdings auch einen Arztbrief geschrieben. Bedingt durch die Medikamente sollte man die Leber- und Nierenwerte in bestimmten Abständen überprüfen. Also zum Hausarzt evtl. klappt zumindest dies.
Oh mit Laborterminen sieht es zur Zeit schlecht aus OK in acht Wochen evtl...Der Arzt sagte eigentlich sollte man auch einmal einen Ultraschall der Leber machen, da sind es nur zwei Monate. 
Der Patient fragt sich nun wäre die Sache chronisch geworden wenn man es Zeitnah behandelt hätte nicht mit einer Wartezeit von fast zwei Jahren? Ja und damit die Kosten geringer geworden? 
Ich könnte noch über eine andere Sache schreiben, die deutlich Haarsträubender ist - wo auch andere Patienten gefragt haben -so etwas dürfte es doch eigentlich nicht geben.  
Es ist genau so wie die Diskussion um die Altersrente wo in den Medien schwer diskutiert wird. Die Alten nehmen die Jungen aus udgl.. Ja und ca. 150 km weiter in Österreich fragt man was habt ihr denn für Probleme mit der Rente wir gehen mit 63 J. in Rente und bekommen 40 % mehr Rente (1) und unsere Rentenkasse ist gesund. Ihr habt die Riesterrente also eine Art private  Lebensversicherung wird man diese Riesterrente auch so kürzen wie Eure Lebensversicherungen mit Hilfe der Politik ? 
Also wie sieht das aus wer liegt hier wem auf der Tasche und verursacht Mehrkosten -> Patienten- Ärzte -Pharmaindustrie - Kliniken. Wobei Rehakliniken immer mehrt zu kämpfen haben. Was machen wir mit Rauchern/innen COPD  Alkoholikern - Frauen mit Bulimie oder verunglückten Schönheits- -OPs. ?
Die Raucher werden sagen Sorry wir haben viele Steuern bezahlt also haben wir auch ein Recht auf entsprechende medizinische Behandlung.
Was sage ich einem Kind Du hast Asthma bekommen durch die Abgase an der Hauptverkehrstrasse, das darf nicht die Allgemeinheit tragen Du musst die Autokonzerne verklagen weil die die Abgaswerte manipuliert hat .. Die sagen wir zahlen nicht wir schaffen ja Arbeitsplätze siehe AW. von Kretschmann  BW- MP. 
(1) bei absolut gleichen Voraussetzungen -> Beruf + gleiche Beiträgen usw..

----------

